# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 22



## aweeze

New home all...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET * 

Macmillan - ICSI - Stimming
Wishing & Hoping - FET -  - testing 16/08/08
Katy H - FET

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

KW33
-debs-

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

ready4family 
Mandy1974
Tracy W
Steph_2001
Marielou 
Caz
Petal Pie
baggpuss 
sarahc
snagalpuss
moomin05
sahara - FET (Sept)
Tikki

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date , 
QueenVic, ICSI, , 04/08/08
Frankie B, , , 30/08/08
☺Clare☺, , , 03/09/08
Sally0, ICSI, , 02/10/08
Amee, , , 09/10/08
Edna, FET, , 05/11/08
TracyNBaz, FET, , 29/12/08
Charlies-Mum, Nat, , 12/01/09
annabiss, Nat, , 05/02/09
~SUGAR~, Nat, , 09/02/09 

*BABIES *  



*2007 Babies*
,
*2008 Babies*


Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) 
Helenab, 01/02/07,
Annabelle
&
Oliver
, , Owennicki, 03/01/08,
Isla
&
Isaac

encore, ??/03/07,
Abbey
&
Daniel
, , Minkey, 02/04/08,
Clarice

Wicklow, 02/05/07,
Thomas Charlie
, , Skiwizard, 04/04/08,
Daniel
&
Lois

Suzy, 18/05/07,
Sean
, , leanne marie, 08/06/08,
Evie Grace

Julz, 12/06/07,
Jake
&
Finlay
, , Ashy, 25/06/08,
Anna Jae


lisac, 19/06/07,
Harrison
, , becca, 22/07/08,
Ruby

Imogen, 20/07/07,
Annabelle
, , , , ,
Lynne1, 11/08/07,
Isabel Mia
, , , , ,
CJ, 07/11/07,
Ivo Zachary
, , , , ,
Mish3434, 24/11/07,
Nathan Jack
, , , , ,
Kittyt, 03/12/07,
Niamh
&
Martha
, , , , ,

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Me 2nd (after lou) 

Just bookmarking. Will be back later!

Deb


----------



## becca

wahoooooooooooooooooooo never first

hello girls just nipped on to see how your all doing xx

r4f- wahoo your moving go girl go x

Sarah- hope your test come back better think DH sperm test will be up and down, maybe now get him to eat a well balanced diet and your prob have better results..good luck.
Leanne- wow wee congrats on the arrival of Evie -grace thats 4 i know now with that beautiful name...

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## becca

you beat me to it 

ok ok me third xx


----------



## alison123

Hi Leanne-marie, 

Big Congratulations - We are also expecting a girl this time!! funny as I got preg similar time to you with my first IVF this time round and so was thinking I had a late may due date then and would have been born by now!! - was wandering how you were all getting on - weird your daugter is here now! - and GREAT name, my DD is Evie too - just trying to think of a name for this one now!! 

HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL - a flying visit sorry. 

Sal


----------



## sarahc

Congrats on the birth of evie lovely name.

Can you change me on list pls I am inbetween at the mo, limbo land!!

Sorry quick bit tired and few bits to do yet before bed x x


----------



## petal pie

im always last-never first!!!!


----------



## Macmillan

Hi girls

Just bookmarking too...

Off on hols tomorrow for the week, so will be back after 

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Didn't want to lose you.  Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend.  We're up in boxes over here.  Gotta have everything ready for the movers on Tuesday and then the stagers are coming on Wed.  It'll be so strange returning home from work with all new furniture (we're keeping a few items, but not much).

Bec, have a great holiday.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  I'll write a proper post on Mon when back at work.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Ready - How weird it will be to come home and not see your own furniture in your home  .

Bec - Hope you all have a fab holiday.

Marie - Sounds like you are having loads of fun.

Karin - Hope you are ok.


orry, cant remember anthing from the other thread, im in a quandry, its cd1 for me today and i would normally be taking my 1st clomid tab, but there is a chance that i'll Ov when im away on hols without DH, but there is also a chance of me OVing when i get back, i think i did it twice last month and thats whats making me think like this, so do i take the chance and take the clomid or wait til next month and keep it, the other thing thats affecting my decision is i'll be taking the full dose of 100mg this month where as last month i only took half a dose at the 50mg as i didnt know how it would affect my body and was worried about side effects, DH said i have to decide what to do, and i really dont know what to do, what do you think?  

Have to work today til 2, so in work just now.


xDebsx


----------



## baggpuss

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had a great weekend. 

We had a lovely day, as it was DHs first Father's Day, I got E and dipped her little hands in paint and put hand prints all over DH's card...and then had to clean up the table..her face..change her clothes..mop the floor.There was paint everywhere. Bless. I'll know next time to be more organised and cover everything. 

Aweeze - Thanks for adding me to the list.

Debs - Don't now anything about Clomid, but I hope you got an answer about what to do for the best.

R4F - Hope you got everything sorted in the house.

MacMillan - Enjoy you're holidays! 

Hello to everyone else. 

Baggy
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ive decided not to take the clomid this month and start afresh next month.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi All  

Just a quickie to say, I've read up on your news, but sorry I don't have time for personals.

Normal service will be resumed ASAP!   Having a busy, busy week and I'm shattered! 

Just thought I'd pop in and give you all a   and good dose of    to all those who need it.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

debs, why are things never straightforward?  It's a tough one.  Can understand you not wanting to take the clomid if it'll be for nothing.

Baggy, thanks for the words about our house.  The first father's day is so precious isn't it?  What a sweet gift capturing her hand print (despite the mess).  

Jo, hope things are good with you.  You mentioned your parents are up?

Karin, how are you doing?  I was thinking of you last night as the Tony awards were on (broadway awards). I suppose though that it's broadcast during the night for you though with the time change?

HOw was everyone's weekend?  Ours was pretty crazy.  Living in boxes as they're moving most of our furniture and stuff tomorrow night and then Wed, the stagers are coming to redo our house.  Even though the new house is exciting, it's sad selilng out house.  Hate taking down all our photos (our fridge was an "Evan collage") and it'll feel so strange having different furniture & pictures.  I'm sentimental too so find it hard leaving good memories with Evan here...but of coruse they'll be more ones at our new place.

Tomorrow I have the biopsy for our mock cycle.  Pray and pray everything is ok this time.  I've been so strict with my diet and even having the most boring meals to give this all I can (e.g. a bowl of chick peans and broccoli).  Too bad we have to wait 2 months to get the results.


----------



## annabiss

hi all
just tagging this time.
hi to everyone and good luck to everyone cycling/on clomid/testing for the rest of this month.
aweeze, thanks for changing my status. have a due date now, 5.2.09. not as pregnant as i thought i was due to weird, long cycle but all ok so far.
slight panic on weekend as i thought dd had slapped cheek disease, not good for foetuses, but turns out it is scarlet fever. never thought i would be happy to hear that she has that!
have a good week everyone.
annax


----------



## Marielou

Thought I'd pop on and say hi as its a new thread.   

I'm busy packing for our holidays which is on sunday, but I'm sooo busy until then - its Mark's birthday tomorrow, then I've got a really packed day on thursday and just agreed to lunch at a friends house on friday, so my week is chocca! 

Hope all are ok, my nieces went home yesterday and I cried for hours afterwards ... it felt strange having only 1 baby to care for, and I sobbed for the siblings I want so badly for Ethan    Still, today has been good and I've enjoyed time with my littleman. 

Marie xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Hopefuls  

The folks are off tomorrow, and I finally have a few minutes to catch up with you all! It's been one chaotic week, and although I know they'll miss Lola desperately, I'm really looking forward to life resuming its normal pace again.

Karin...where are you hunni? Hope you're doing ok on the increased dose. Hoping and   it'll do the trick for you this month
Ready...hope all went ok at the biopsy. But   to having to wait so long for the results. Sounds liek you're doing everything possible, and you so deserve a BFP this year after everything you've been through. You are one very stong lady   And wow, sounds like it's all actionstaions re the staging. I'm still amazed by the system but if it helps to sell yourhouse quickly, then great! 
Marie....sounds like you did a great job looking after your nieces. Sorry you felt a void after they left though   But great to see that you've got lots to keep you busy
Anna...what a relief that DD didn't have slapped cheek in the end, but hope she's not too poorly with the scarlet fever  
Baggpuss...souns like you made DH's 1st father's day very very special!  
Debs...I think you made the right decision to delay the clomid for a month. There were so many factors to juggle otherwise. If you're anything like me, a month feels like an age, but AF will be here before you know it, and you'll soon be on your way.  
Becca...hope you're having a lovely holiday  

Hi to everyone else  
Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

popping in to say hello and how everyone is doing.


----------



## jane71

Hello ladies, I'm new to FF and wondered if I could join you here?  I hope I've found the right place.

I had a little girl in January and we're absolutely over the moon after going through IVF, a FET then ICSI. She's great and every day I'm aware how lucky we are to have her.  But...we'd love her to have a little brother or sister.  We've got 2 frozen embryos and I'm keen to use them sooner rather than later as I'm 37 and aware that time is moving on so we plan to have FET in November.

We've got an appointment with our clinic in July but I had a conversation with one of the nurses on the phone on Friday about breastfeeding.  She told me that I'll have to have a period before having a FET.  This all seemed fine - til I tried giving Anna a bottle of formula on Friday night.  She threw an absolute wobbly and things have got worse since.  

I honestly thought she'd be fine as she's had a bottle of expressed milk every night since she was 4 weeks old but was I wrong!  Now she goes purple, screams and gags whenever a bottle (formula or breast milk) goes anywhere near her.  

I'm panicking a bit as it looks like dropping breast feeds/ moving onto bottles looks impossible right now! As does our FET in November. 

Hope all this makes sense.


Wishing you all lots of luck on your journeys.
Jane


----------



## DiamondDiva

Jane - Maybe you could PM Marielou, her post is at the top of the page, she went through an FET recently and still BF her DS , the gorgeous Ethan, she is also training to be a BF councillor (Hope i got that right marie)  Welcome and Best of Luck.

Just popped on to say goodbye for now as we are off on holiday today and wont be back for 2 weeks,  


Hope you all are well, 


xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Anna, hope your DD is feeling better.  Relieved to hear it wasn't slapped cheak disease.

Jo, can totally understand that you're looking forward to things getting back to normal. Hope you had a great time seeing them.  Must be hard with them living so far away though.  Thanks so much for your sweet words.  I certainly don't think of myself as strong (esp since I worry about everything, as I'm sure you've noticed).  Let's hope that the staging helps sell our place quickly. We've done all we can do so now it's up to luck that someone is looking for what our house offers.

Jane, congrats on the birth of your daughter.  With what we go through, we truly appreciate the miracles that they are.  And wonderful that you'll be trying again in a few months.  Gosh, so sorry for the weaning issues with your dd.  Can you give your DD's dr a call and see what he/she says?  

debs, have a fantastic holiday.  

Karin, where are you hun?  Hope you're ok.

So our house is officially staged.  How bizzare living with other people's stuff, but I must say it looks great.  Really does make a difference as our house looks that much "richer".  Cleaning person is coming tonight (courtosy of our agent) and we could have showings as early as tonight.  It's gonna be a pain living like this as we have to open blinds a certain way, keep everythign off counters (including bathrooms, kitchen), keep Evan's toys away in cupboards, we moved the tv out of our family room, etc...and of course keep the place spotless.  Hope it sells quickly.

Had the biopsy on Tuesday and so now we're in wait mode again.  I did ask the dr about the fact that our follow up appt isn't until Mid Aug as I'm concerend that the endometriosis will just return since I'll have been off the menopause meds 3 months by then.  He said not to worry as we have a 6 month window.  Hope he's right.  So in the meantime, I just continue taking the metformin and he gave me a prescription for a pre-pregnancy vitamin as it has 5mg of folic acid.


----------



## KW33

Ladies,

Will catch up later.  I've been away this week to my grandmothers and had PIL (   ) for last weekend so haven't had a moment to post that I was going away.  Will catch up properly later tonight!!!  Hope all lovely ladies and little ones are well.

xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Had some catch up time now... phew!!! 

*Ready4* Sounds like your house looks great - here's to a quick sale!!! Do you have to wait until August for the biopsy results then?

Welcome *Jane* everyone here is lovely!!  Re getting your DD on to bottle have your tried getting someone else to do it? She may find it easier as she can probably smell you and the BM!!!

*Clare*  Always lovely to see you... how are you, Bel and bump coming on?

*Debs* Have a fab holiday!!!

*Jo* I'm glad you had a lovely time with your parents. Bet Lola has had an absolute ball!!!! 

*Marie* I know what you mean after I've had my 3 godchildren I feel bereft... the family I want so much seems out of reach.  Have a wonderful break with Dh and Ethan.

*Anna* Good to have a due date. Hope DD is okay but glad that it wasn't slapped cheek.

Big hello to everyone else. 

I've had my follicle scan today and am soooo disappointed.  Only 2 follicles despite the increased dose of clomid and met. She thinks I'll ovulate Sun/Mon so I guess the BMS marathon starts here. Have no enthusiasm for it and feel right now that all this is going nowhere.  Got to book for HSG once period arrives.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hey Karin, welcome back.  Hopep you had a great time with your family.  Yeah...have to (painfully) wait until mid August to get the results and discuss if we can move ahead with ivf.  I'm so sorry that you were so disappointed with your scan.  (I think met helps with quality and not quantity...I'm on that too).  Here's hoping to BMS.  I know, it must be discouraging for you, but don't give up.  It could be your month.  I really hope so.

Hi to everyone else.  Any weekend plans?  We have quite a few showings booked already, plus open houses Sat and Sun afternoon so we'll be out of our house quite a bit.  Glad we're getting so much interest.


----------



## sarahc

Hi everyone

I do read just never have time to post lol.

We're good, dh did his 2nd sample on wednesday so once results are back we can get our appointment hooray!! Really really want to get started again my longing and hope for another is very intense at the mo, but not in a desperate way like it was before just a feeling that I know I want to be a Mummy again. Feel very relaxed about whole thing to be honest.

Bought Amy her 1st school uniform yesterday and it brought a lump to my throat - being a 'school mummy' was dream whilst ttc but now it's here I'm dreading it, feel like I am loosing her  Like today we had lunch out without Hannah but all that will soon stop I will miss her dreadfully but do know she is ready and I am excited about the next step of firsts - reading, adding etc. She can already write lots of stuff and counts beautifully so academically she's ready.

oh all me sorry will do personals later got a cold and feel rotten x x x x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Lovelies 

*Karin*- hope you had a lovely time at your nan's and it made up for the  visit from FiL. Yes, Lola loved all the attention from mom and dad, and is bound to be upset that it's just boring old me again!  I can understand your lack of enthusiam hun, as it's so draining getting your hopes up and having them dashed month after month. But 2 follies isn't all bad news surely? One (or even both!) of those could be Emma's baby brother or sister this time next year. Oh I _do_ hope so sweetie    

*Ready...*wow, sounds like there's lots of interest already in your house. Hope the viewings go well over the weekend and that you get some positive feedback, and even an offer or two! 

*Sarah* awww, isn't it mindblowing how quickly our bubs grow up? School already?  I know you'll miss her, but I'm sure she'll love it 

*Debs*...have a wonderful holiday. See you in 2 weeks! 

Hi *Jane* and welcome  Good luck with TTC #2 and I hope you manage to get DD switched over to bottles soon

Thanks for popping in *Clare*. How are things with you, Is and spud?

Hot as hell here girls, and it's not nice unfortunately.  We're in the middle of an terrible heatwave (was 40 degress at 10am this morning  ) and I HATE it! Too hot to go out, to sleep, to do anything. Think it's here for another week at least- ooH what I wouldn't give for a drop of rain right now!

Love Jo xx


----------



## Amee

Hi All
just thought Id ceom and say hi and sorry for not posting...I havent forgotton u, honest!!   

Jo - its raining here, do u want some!?    funny isnt it, when its too hot, we want rain, when it rains we want sun!!    actually I dont mind the rain as it waters the veg patch!  how is potty training getting on, you are doing it arent u?  

Karin -   just want to say it will happen u know, enjoy the marathon bms, maybe u should get some fancy dress outfits...me and dh have tonnes, I loved it when he dressed up as an egyptian king and me as as naughty nun!!     got everthing crossed for you hun!!   

Ready - wow u do have loads going on...make sure u do have a rest too....moving house and buying at the same time is hard work!!

hi everyone else, Im busy with lots of house rennovations at the mo, knocking 2 rooms into one to make the new kitchen and we have to raise the floor up to step levels!!    DD is now walking tonnes so its slightly handy but having ot chase her can be a pin...oh well..at least she walks    off to local town festival when DD wakes up...no builders today..phew so makes a change!

hope u r all having nice weekends and jo can we have some of that sun please not all of it tho!?  

Axxx


----------



## Macmillan

Hi all  

Back from hols - had a fab time - so lovely to get off life's hamster wheel for a bit and just enjoy being a family  

Karin - hoping those juicy follies are just ready to pop     know what you mean about the marathon bms    but it's my excuse to buy lots of new lovely undies  

Jo - sending you some cool damp air from Scotland     we have plenty here to share around a bit

Sarah - hope your cold is feeling a bit better today  

R4F - hope the viewings have gone ok  


Good news here, work have agreed to "special leave" for next cycle ie the time I need for appts and then 3 days after ET, but can take longer as annual leave if I want.  So glad they've agreed as I can't be doing with a stressful negative atmosphere.

Bec  x


----------



## jane71

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your lovely welcomes.  I called the health visitor on Tuesday about Anna's strong objections to the bottle and she came round for a chat.  I'm not sure if I learnt anything I didn't know but it was nice to have time to talk about it - she was really reassuring.  We did make a little progress today when my mum tried to give Anna some EBM in a bottle.  She didn't actually swallow any but she didn't scream, gag or turn purple so I'm counting that as a tiny success!  

We heard on Thursday that we've got hospital appt. on July 4th to start ball rolling for FET!

I'll keep reading and will get to know all your news!

Hope everyone's having good weekends.
Jane


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

sarahc, can imagine your feeling of buying the school uniform. THey grow up so quick, don't they?  So many moments to treasure.

Jo, thanks for the wishes.  We've had a couple bites so I'll keep you posted.  Heat sounds nice, but no when its so hot you can't even go outside to enjoy it. Hope it cools down for you.  I'd gladly send you some of our rain.  We had such a storm today..and it even hailed (which is crazy for June!)

Amee, how are you?  WOnderful to hear from you. Yeah...i'll second the hard work with buying and selling houses.  That's exciting with the renovations. Congrats on your DD's milestone.  More challenging as they become more mobile isn't it? Hope you had fun at the festival.

Bec, what a sweet picture of your DS.  That's wonderful that your work is being so understanding with your upcoming treatment. Definitely a positive thing with telling them what's going on. 

Jane, glad you got the health advisor in for some ideas about the weaning. Sounds like you made some progress.  Good luck with your appt in a couple weeks.

Awhile back I asked dh to switch to boxers. Well it occured to me that he's been wearing briefs for the past while now. I was fuming inside as I go through so much and give it all I can, and he can't even switch his underwear type (which is a known fact that it makes a difference)?  And he even has sperm issues. So last night I asked him again, so he commented that he'll have to buy some then.  I hate feeling like a nag and a control freak, but really want to give it all we can. So he did buy some today.  Let's just hope that he wears them.

Am really tired from all this house stuff.  Dh and I were kicked out of the house for the bulk of yuesterday and today from 10am - 5:30pm (plus Thurs and Fri until 8pm).  Want to go to bed now but waiting to hear from our agent.  

We took Evan to his first movie today....and he loved it.  Sat through the entire 1.5 hours.


----------



## becca

hi guys im still reading your posts, even if im not posting.

hope your all well xx                   

wishing you all positive vibes xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi guys,

Where is everyone?  I miss you all as it's quietened down over here.

becca, I see that it's not much longer for you now.  How are you coping at the end of your pregnancy?  Does your ds understand that he's going to be a big brother?

News here is that we sold our house!  We actually got an offer Sunday night (after only 3 days and 1 night on the market), but we weren't celebrating until it was finalized...which was last night.  And it's great too as we got close to what we asked for in $ and the closing date is 1 week after we get posession of our new place...so just the right amount of overlap.  Dh and I are both really relieved...everything worked out.  And now we can concentrate on moving...and then...please...concentrate on ivf.

We're going to NY this weekend to celebrate our 7th anniversary.  Now looking forward to it, and I think the time away with dh will be good.

Hope everyone is doign well...and hope to hear from you all real soon.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Wow, well done Ready!   That's a fabulously quick sale. It sounds like it's all gone perfectly to plan. Fingers crossed that your cycle will too! I think you're on a roll!!   Have a fab weekend in NY. Can't wait to hear all about it.  

Hey Becca...lovely to see you! Hope you're holding up ok in these final weeks  

Great news Jane that you've got a date- not long now! Hope Anna's coping better with the bottle now  

Bec- glad you had a lovely holiday, and good news too that work's granted your leave- certianly makes things easier. You'll have to try a bit harder sending that damp weather over though- I think it evaoprated in the heat!  

Amee...sounds like you've got a lot on with the renovations- good plan though to get it all out the way now though. Yes, we did toilet training a couple of months ago, and it went really well. Lola even goes out nappyless now, and only uses them for naps and bedtime, so I'm really pleased....although she's obsessed with toilets and has to try out one everywhere we go!!  

Karin- do you have to have another scan, or is it just all systems go for the BMS marathon now?   so hard that this month is the one   

Hi to everyone else- like Ready said, it's a bit quiet lately, and I know I'm as much to blame, but I'm still struggling in the heat, and have to admit, I'm crashing out most afternoons with Lola. And it's only June!! God help me in the middle of August! I'll gladly send bucketloads to anyone who wants any- believe me, you really can have too much of a good thing!!                    

Love Jo xx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL for such a long long time but like Becca says I have been reading your posts but just haven't been posting myself.  So still keeping up to date with you all.

I hope you don't mind me posting to say 'HI' and that I'm thinking of you all and I hope that your all well.

There's far too many posts for me too reply to but I have been reading daily.

My little man Sam is 3 on Friday so were off to the zoo for the day and then a small party on Saturday for family and a few of his little friends.  I really don't know were the time's gone it really doesn't seem 3 yrs since I was holding him in my arms for the 1st time and now he's all grown up and so independent, but to me he will always be my baby.

Anyway ladies again just to say thinking of you all and sending loads of     vibes your way

Much love and      
Tracy xx


----------



## KW33

Hello ladies,

*Ready* Woo hoo... what fantastic news!! And sold so quickly too!!!  This is going to be a good year for you... I can feel it in my waters!!!  Hope you have a truly fab time in NYC - looking forward to hearing all about it.

*Jo* Poor you with the heat - would send a hug but would make you even hotter!!! . My friend in Cyprus says it's just the same there too... no escape.

*TracyN* Wow time is flying... you pop in any time and catch up. 

A big  to everyone else.

I'm okay, and about halfway through this cycle - got a positive OPK today so that's something. Marathon  in progress and trying to DTD every day this time.  Pleeeeease work!!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls

Dh sample came back today as count ok but very low in swimmers   so clomid no longer an option and in counting the blessings we have, two beautiful healthy girls we will not be pursuing anymore treatment  
We decided years ago after Amy that because clomid had worked we would not try anything else as we couldn't put ourselves and Amy through it. so through clomid I am lucky enough to have them and for now ttc is stopped.

I have plenty of future plans and am starting to move forward with those already    No answers yet as to why the swimmers were low but will be seeing gp on friday so he can explain. Dh ok with it. Must have been someone looking down on me during those two cycles to have given me the girls x x


----------



## becca

hi girls, yeah im bearing up im massive and im not joking !!

sarah- can i say last yr dp swimmers where a little low but with my 2002 cycle he was 100 % so was a shocked when they said we needed icsi  but they said to him to stop drinking and smoking and eat healthy for 6 wks and they would  re test him..and hey presto back to being 100 % dont know if that can help you.

r4f- wahoooo new changes for you then this yr goos luck with your new home xx

jo you take it east in the heat..how hot is it ?


karin - got everything crossed for you.


tracey- happy birthday for ickle sam on fri xx

jo- hello you xx

xxxxxx to anyone else i have missed xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc

Thanks Becca x x x x


----------



## ready4Family

Whoohoo..you're back.

Jo, hey, we all live busy lives and can't expect us to be on here all the time.   That's rough having it so hot.  It really drains you, doesn't it?  It this normal for Turkey?  Thanks for your kind words about our house, our trip, and hopefully other future dreams.  I'm soooo impressed that Lola is toilet trained at 1.5 years of age.  Evan is more than double her age and refuses to go on the potty.

Tracy, great to hear from you (and of course we don't mind).  You're 14 weeks already?  How are you feeling?  Happy birthday to your DS!   What a lovely day planned.  Kids just love the zoo.  Have a great party on Saturday. I'm with you...they grow so quickly.

Karin, thanks for the congrats and your encouragement of good things to come.  Hope you're right.  Thanks for the NY wishes.  I'll be thinking of you as I know you love the theatre as I do.  Mamma Mia, here I go again (#17)! Good luck with the BMS.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you.  What ever happened with your HSG?

sarah, so sorry for dh's test results, but I'm wondering if there's anything that can be done for that?  When dh and I started trying with Evan, he had issues and he took a multi-vitamin and it really helped improved things.  I think it was the zinc.  Plus he did things like switch to boxers, avoid saunas, eat better, etc.  And now he has DNA fragmentation issues and he takes a specialized multi vitamin that he orders from the States.  And I guess from your words, that you're not interested in doing ICSI since that's always an option as well (but totally understand not wanting to go through that).  Your beautiful girls really are miracles, aren't they?

becca, thank sfor your wishes.  

Our stager wants to pick up the furniture and stuff already.  Even though we paid for a month, her theory is that she staged it really nice so it would sell faster than a month (fair enough, as it did).  So looks like we're goign to be living in a mostly empty house.  Guess when the buyers return for one of their viewings, and the stuff is gone, they'll be surprised (and hopefully not too disappointed).

Last night I filled a prescription for a prenatal vitamin that my dr prescribed.  It's under prescription since it has 5mg of folic acid.  That's a lot, isn't it?  Anyone ever heard of that?  It was a bit awkward though as the pharmasist is really friendly and knows me by name when I come in (guess I've have lots of meds).  So when I went to pick it up, she said with a smile "So, any news you want to share?".  She meant well, but of course its hard since we desperately want to get pregannt but aren't.  So I just said "No, it's in preparation for it..pre stuff".


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Ready* I'm so jealous... NYC and Mamma Mia!!! Lucky lady... what a lovely weekend you'll have. It's hard when people say stuff like that... it's like they mean well but have no experience of the struggles we go through. I constnatly get asked in a friendly way "when's the next one?" which hurts a lot but I know they don't mean to hurt me. Was going to try and get the HSG done this cycle but they sent the details through too late so if my period arrives this time (please not!!!  ) then I'll book it for that cycle.

*Becca* Can we see a bump pic?! 

*Sarah* Sorry about DH tests  but I know that taking vitamins and watching diet can have a remarkable effect on sperm count.

Well got another positive today and really bad ovulation pains so hopefully a little egg is on it's way to meet DH2b  C'mon, swim!!!!    Trying really REALLY hard to be positive this month... send me your positive vibes ladies!!!

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## sarahc

Sending lots of positive vibes Karin x x x x


----------



## sarahc

Karin - Becca's bump is lovely


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Can I join you?

Some of you may remember me from last year when DH and I were trying to concieve with the lovely Clomid again, hoping for another little miracle and sibling for Brody when our world fell apart as DH was diagnosed with cancer.

Well, a year on and DH is amazingly well, so much so that we are starting our first IVF cycle on 14th July.

DH's cancer is a "control" and not curable type but because he has remained so well this past year, with his regular oncology appts and 3 weekly chemo we have decided that we won't let this unwelcome visitor in our lives take over and take away our dreams of a bigger family.

SOoooooooooo we are counting down to 14th, I'm a bit nervous about the whole thing (don't really like needles to be honest   but I so want to try to give DH another child and will be a brave girly!

So, hope to get to know you all (and hello to everyone here that remembers me!) and good luck with your treatments

Any tips on "before and during" IVF tips, like diet etc and what to do and what NOT to do!

Keri xx


----------



## KW33

*Becca* we need a bump pic!!!!

*Sarah* Thanks for positive vibes... feeling very uupbeat today  but have just read on another post that hormones around ovulation give you a feel good factor... probably nature making sure you're in a good enough mood for  

*Keri * Welcome (back! ) Great news that DH has remained so well. Here's to the 14th Of July   

Ovulation pains are really bad this month... hope this means more than one egg!!!   

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Hello all

Karin -        

Keri - hi & welcome.  I start my next cycle in July too - AF due 10th so start d/r 31st.  I've started with the caffeine & alcohol free, healthy diet bit and am taking prenatal vits and co-enzymeQ10 (supposed to improve egg quality)   I hate needles too   but guess it's all worth the prize.

R4F - folic acid 5mg normally only used if woman is on meds that might inhibit folate (e.g. anti-epileptics) or if a previous baby has had spina bifida or similar (I'm taking 5mg too as W has a deep sacral pit), however it won't do any harm what-so-ever to take the higher dose

Sarah -   good on you for the PMA

Must dash, tons to do before tomorrow...

Bec  x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Ready - just popping on to say I've been on 5mg folic acid since Charlie died. It quite normal in certain circumstances. Any excess folic acid will just not be absorbed by your body. HTH's.
Congrats on selling your old house and hope this is the start of a streak of good luck 

Sarah  sorry to hear about DH's swimmers.  I know that one sample does not a negative conclusion make so who knows what the future holds.... 

Karin  and more for you my girl 

Keri- 

Sugar - I'm with you on the heat thing. Bring on the air con and cool spray of water (says she in englands 'whopping' 22 degrees  )

 and  to everyone I'm forgotten/missed.

We had our 12 week scan today and so far everything looks healthy with the baby. Still got a long way to go but the major hurdle has been passed in that the brain looks normal 
Still not quite believing it though....  Might sink in in about 28 weeks  

Big  and  too all

Deb


----------



## Macmillan

Deb -

So glad that the scan looked good today   

x


----------



## sarahc

Deb that's lovely news about the scan.

R4M - the house is moving so quick! sounds good.

Well this last month has been very hard here. Lots of BIG decisions
Clomid failed
My job changed - I worked for a big national carrier and was bought by a low cost one and to be honest all is not good  conditions worse, pay cut, I am to loose my flexible working which now makes my childcare impossible so I was hanging on for maternity and really I have to make a decision asap so the decison is no more children. Two amazing daughters and a happy healthy relationship 
So for me I am the sort of person who always need to have a proffesional goal, mad I know. Have decided to follow my 2nd childhood dream and have applied for a uni place to do paediatric nursing. Very happy with my decision and am ready to cut the ties from the airline as hard as it will be (really am quite emotional about it all) The course will start feb 2010, so in the meantime I have applied for lots of part time jobs to do with children today and some more to do tommorrow to give me 18 months experience and I will take redundancy in Oct from the airline. the course is 2 1/2 days a week so fits perfectly round the children and school and by the time I qualify we will have a new paediatric centre nearby open up so lots of jobs and the girls will be well into school life so can look at full time and really get into my nursing.
Feel a door and some new opportunities have opened so going to take them as much as I am wobbling!! Flying is all I have ever known so it's a big big deal for me and really battling with emotions of wanting to stay but knowing that I need to move on for all of us. Will miss it desperatly but I am sure that will soon go and my new life of mummy and student will be just as enjoyable  My dh and parents and close friends have been very supportive and really believe I am making the right decision.

So I will pop on and read how you are doing with the occasional post. Thankyou for making me so welcome, lots of babydust to you all

love sarah x x x x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Hopefuls 

*Amazing News #1* - There was a cloud in the sky today!  Long may it continue!

*Amazing News #2 * - I'm pregnant! 

Yes, you read it right girls, for the 2nd time in 3 months, I've got a BFP, but this time it was a TOTAL shock, completely out of the blue. I have to confess that I tested 2 weeks ago, sorry for keeping quiet  but after losing our baby before the scan last time, I wanted to see a heartbeat this time before I told anyone. Well, we went for a scan today- I'm 7 weeks and baby's good and healthy with a beautiful little heartbeat! 

It is a time of celebration, of course, but for me pregnancy is so precaurious (this is my 4th pregnancy now, and still just one baby to show for it) I actually don't _want_ to be pregnant, what with all the fears and ucertainties that go with it, I just want the baby at the end. I hope that makes sense and doesn't offend anyone. 

Anyway, off to post on my other threads now, and do a ticker too at some point. Please pray that this one is for keeps girls. 

I have read up on your news and will be back with personals soon.

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, OMG OMG OMG!  I re-read your news!        Totally understand you keeping it quiet until the scan and I feel so relieved for you...and really truly estatic for you with your news.  Tears in my eyes (in a good way).  Can imagine your feeling of just wanting to jump ahead 9 months.  Just think of that healthy heartbeat.  I will continue to pray for you, as I know we constantly worry.  Congrats hun!


----------



## ready4Family

I'm still smiling for Jo.  

Karin, I can't stand the "when's the next one?" question.  Had a similar comment last weekend at an event for my inlaws friends.  One lady was raving about Evan, saying we have to now have a girl...lots of them.  Only if.  And what can we do but just smile back on the outside (and hurt inside).  So lets hope that you won't need that HSG.  Sounds like things are really happening in there!  I'll be sending you lots of positive vibes...and all the way from Canada!                

Keri, wonderful to see you back!  I've seen you on a couple other threads and am so happy to hear that your dh is doing well.  Cannot imagine the year that you've had.  You and dh sure have a lot of strength...and that really helps.  Wonderful news that you're starting ivf.  It's normal to be nervous as IVF is scary.  (I don't like needles either and infact, even after so many, have to look away or I'll faint).  You're not alone so whatever we can do to make it less scary, we're here...supporting you the whole way.  As for tips, just try and live a healthy lifestyle.  I switched regular coffee to decaf (made without chemicals), get lots of protein when stimming and also drink lots of milk, limit alchohol, and just eat healthy overall and take a multi.  

Bec, thanks for hte info about the high folic acid in the vitamins.  Good as a precausion.  I do have stomach issues so maybe because my body doesn't absorb nutrients as well as others is a reason.  Not much longer for you to start.

Deb, my heart so goes out to you hun with what you've been through.  Can imagine that this is all very scary for you.  Glad everything is showing well on the scan.  Love the photo of Amy.

sarah, so sorry about the work situation.  I totally understand the flexible hour thing as I'm hating my job now, but do stay for the pay and flex hours.  Good for you though for not staying in a bad situation and going ahead with your dream!  Sounds really perfect too, and great idea to get experience now.  Change is hard, isn't it?  I wish you lots of luck...both in your career and in extending your family.

Dh and I are off to NY tomorrow.  Gonna miss Evan like crazy, but it's always good for dh and I to spend some time together as a couple.  Unfortunately it's showing rain (and thunderstorms) all weekend which is a shame for NY as it's such an outside city.  But, I'm sure we'll still have a fantastic time...wet or dry.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Jo  so absolutely delighted for you  I also want to fast forward to the babe in arms bit  Huge congrats again.

 to all

Deb


----------



## ♡ C ♡

JO- congratulations!!!! so happy for you  

Debs- glad the 12 week scan went well.

Hello to everyone else sorry lost track of everyone *smacks hand*

I've got a private scan (not 4D DH doesn't like) this aft and can't wait


----------



## sarahc

Jo - wow congratulation x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Macmillan

Jo - great news    

x


----------



## Amee

Jo - super news hun, amd sooo happy for you!! u take it wasy u!!        

Axxx


----------



## becca

jo - wahooooo fantastic news ..just take it easy and get the next few weeks over with.

sarah- what a hard dissicison to make but totally understand and agree with your idea of following your dreams, thats a good thing to do .

humm bump piccie ok ok ill get dp to do one this weekend and ill post it xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Thank you so so much for all your lovely well-wishes  I really appreciate it  And I've braved a ticker too... 

*Ready*- have a faaaabulous weekend in NYC- I'm sure the weather won't spoil your plans, you just need to invest in a stylish brolly, mac and wellies a la SJP from Macy's!

*Sarah*- I can hear from your post how hard it is for you to leave your job, but I have to say that your new career plans sound really exciting and I really hope it all works out for you. Please come back and let us know how it all pans out for you 

*Deb*- Such wonderful scan news, I'm thrilled for you! 

Welcome *Keri* and  for your next cycle. It sounds like you and DH are really strong, positive people and I wish you all the best.

*Bec* your next cycle is so close now. Wishing you every success hun   

*Becca*- can't wait to see the bump piccie! 

*Karin*....we know what'ya doooin!!   Go swimmers, go!   

Hi to *Clare & Amee* thanks for popping in! 

*Tracy* ...lovely to see you, and hear that everything's going ok.  to Sam- hope he's had a wonderful day!

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Off to crash on the settee now- part of the reason I haven't posted much since I got my BFP is that the nausea has made it difficult to focus on the screen, but I'm coping a bit better this week so hopefully will be around more now.

Love Jo xx


----------



## Caz

Lou, Ellis is nearly a year old? Oh lordy where did the time go? 

Hello ladies, I joined then went for 2 weeks sun and sand and 2 weeks after I get back I have only just remembered to post back in here.   Not a hope of keeping up with all your news so I will start again and promise to be a better buddy here from now on. Honest guv! 

Jo, I have already said it in, um, at least 2 other places on FF but absolutely made up for you hun.  Have a happy and heathly pregnancy. 

Sarah  and well done on making such a big, scary and rewarding decision. I swear you will not regret it for one moment. All the very best. 

Debs, oooh 13 weeks now? What? Eh? Is someone stealing time from me?  So glad your scan went ok. Here's to the next one. 

Clare, how id your scan go? Oh I am such a baaaad birth club buddy.  I must pop on and see what you are all up to soon.

...and that's it from me...I read back any further and smoke starts coming out my ears! 

Still ttc au naturel. Think it's more a hope and a prayer than anything. I have also decided, in the meantime, to lose a bit of weight just to show willing and give it a few months before I bug my GP about stuff. I want to say we did everything we could. Ovulating at the moment...I think, well, mid cycle anyway - who knows if that mean diddly squat with me  - so will be donning the few sexy lingere pieces that still fit my incredibly baby battered body and seducing the old man this weekend... he will think it's his birthday I'm sure! 

Hope you are all keeping well.  all round.

C~x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

OMG look at me 2 posts in 2 days!!

YES Caz get yourself over the birth club only kidding know you have a lot on with the modding etc.

Hope everyone having a good weekend.

Scan was OK no photos thou as she wouldn't co-operate most definatly a girl we saw the hamburger prove it.  She is breech after being told at hospital on tues when I was in for monitering she was back to back she isn't anymore.  Saw glimpses of 4D and she was looking at her hands and feet!


----------



## Keri

Hi all

First off

Jo~ OMG congratulations hun, brilliant news.  Hope the nausea gets better for you soon

R4F~ Enjoy NYC it's a lovely city isn't it.  We went there when 17 weeks pg with Brody and I want to go back!!!!!  Have a lovely time.

Becca~ Where's that bump piccie hun   

Hi to everyone else, will try and get to know you all in the coming weeks.

Things here are fine, getting a bit nervous about tuesdays appt becuase i think the nurse who mapped out our treatment last week has got her dates a bit mixed up and think the ivf cycle may have to be put back till november (we have 3 holidays booked in 3 months!) but we shall see. DH won't be happy if this is a mix up, we just want to get started NOW!!!!

Hey ho, what will be will be eh

Love to all 

Keri xx


----------



## KW33

Hey everyone,

Hope you've all had a good weekend.

*Ready* Bet you are having a fab time in NYC!!! So jealous but looking forward to hearing all about it. I like some one to one time with Dh2b as well.

*Jo* LOVING that ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope the nausea isn't too bad and that you managed a nice chilled out weekend with Lola.

*Becca* Bump pic please or there may be trouble!!!  

*Clare * Good to see you here and twice!!!  Come around more often!!!  Glad all went well with the scan and you confirmed a little girl... your girls!!! awww...  so sweet.

*Keri * I really hope they haven't mixed your dates up so that you and Dh can get going asap!!!   

*Lou* No way is Ellis almost one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My goodness where does the time go?? Great to have the donor banked and ready for action!!  

*Caz* Hope you had a fab time away. Bet the old man doesn't know what hit him!!! 

Big shout  to everyone else.

I'm cd 19 today and the marathon continues!!!  No-one can say we don't try!!!!  Got first of 2 blood tests tomorrow to check for ovulation and then I guess it's into the dreaded 2ww.  I am being very positive though. Wearing my rose quartz beads all the time as it's supposed to be good and the other day I was driving along behind a car and it's number plate was BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   This has to be a good sign surely?!?!? 

Anyway that's all from me except sending all you lovely ladies lots of    and 

             

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- good luck for the blood test tomorrow and fingers crossed for the cycle   have you booked HSG??


----------



## becca

dp did take a piccie this morning,ill get him to do it in a bit , hes just bathing ds.
xx


----------



## KW33

*Clare* Thanks For good luck wishes - hopefully it shows I ovulated and at l;east I know then there hope!!!  Can't book HSG until got period (which of course isn't going to come!!  )so can't book until then.

How are you feeling now... can't believe it's going so quickly.

xxx


----------



## becca

hey guys dp took some piccies but havent a clue how to upload them.

xx


----------



## sarahc

sorry honey i don't know, can do a profile pic? phone me if you want me to talk you thro it x


----------



## becca

can only add a piccie in post if im a charter member ?? doh (well thats what i havwe just read)


----------



## finlay foxy

hello ladies,

I thought i would join you as i think i am going to start tx next month for baby nos 2.

I was very lucky and got pregnant first time 2 years ago and gave birth to my beautiful little boy in may 07. 

So far my bloods seem to have come back ok, especially as i'm an old bird(40)  a question.......i have been taking dhea for the past 3 months.  I finished the last one today. If i start tx next month, i will go on the pill on the 20th of june for two weeks then start down regging......should i buy more dhea and take them for the next two weeks or should it have already have done it's job?....i don't really know how it works!

Anyway, nice to meet you ladies, i expect i will be on here a fair bit over the next month.  (all my new friends i have met through my ds are now pregnant after trying for about a minute!!!....)

Have a great evening.
LOL
Angela


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello my lovelies  

Nice to see so much chat!  

I'm feeling pretty chuffed right now, as Aydın's aunty arrived Friday night to stay with us, and she's like a whirling dervish with the cleaning! So far, she's scrubbed my kitchen (inc. all the cupboards!), blitzed the balconies and the bathroom's sparkling! Woohoo! I'm so relieved for the help, as DH is veeeeery overprotective with me when I'm pregnant- nice in many ways, but also a bit frustrating when he won't even let me tidy up a bit when the house looks like a bomb's hit it.

Now I know you'll all want to know when she can come round to yours, but she's mine all mine!!    I'm off to tots group this mornig, then aunty's staying with Lola while she naps this afternoon so I can go and have lunch with my friend who I haven't caught up with for a couple of weeks. Looking forward to the girly time without having to entertain Lola.  

Welcome Angela- hope you fall lucky again first time with TTC#2 Sorry I can't help with your DHEA question as I have no experience of it. Have you asked on peer support?
Becca I upload my pics to a photosharing website such as photobucket then copy and paste the image code into my post here- come on, give it a try cos we're all desperate to see it!  
Karin - I too am sooooo positive for you this month!    It would be wonderful to go through this together. And the   numberplate is a sign hunni, a sign!!!  
Caz - good to see you back here after your jollies- Hope DH has recovered from his exciting BMS weekend!  
Keri -I really hope you can get started ASAP, but wow, 3 holidays? Not that you don't deserve them of course, so tell us where are you off to nice?  
Lou - thanks for the message hun, and for looking after us so well!  
Ready - Can't wait to hear all about NYC. Bet you had a fab time!  

Right, must go and get ready for the day ahead.
Love Jo xx


----------



## annabiss

hi there
just a quickie to Jo but hi to everyone else too... Congratulations to you Jo.   keeping everything crossed for you  
i can understand you are wary but am very pleased to see you've "braved" the ticker and i think i may follow you...i'm 9 weeks now and trying to think positively about everything and take each day as it comes rather than hanging out for 12 weeks and all clears on scans and tests but its hard!!
looking forward to hearing all about your pregnancy progressing and lola's little brother or sister! we will be due around the same time i think 
annaxx


----------



## becca

karen a ff of mine is sending you a piccie as not a charter member nor do i have a photo bucket account but will set one up.


----------



## karen u

Heres beccas bump at 36wks 2dys


----------



## becca

cheers ma dears,

think high tec  isnt for me i couldnt upload any piccies. so my ff karen did it.

cheers karen xx


----------



## sarahc

it's still all bump becca - where's your head!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Great bup!!

BTW you could use the FF gallery


----------



## KW33

Fab bump!!!!

xxx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi ladies

Just a really quick one to say 
JO         

That is absolutely fantastic news I am so so happy for you, that's really made my day

LOL to all
Tracy xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Ready* Not sure when you are back but hope you've been having a fab time... I want to hear how Mamma Mia was NY style!!

*Angela* Welcome. It's so hard when all your group mummy's start to have their second isn't it?  We've just had our second pregnancy announced in my post natal group... she tried fro one month.  So hard. 

*Jo* Great news about Aunty helping round the house!!! Hope you had a nice lunch with your friend.

*Sades*    I lost over a stone withMS in the fist 4 weeks so I know what you mean. It was weird though as I couldn't eat anything healthy it had to be junk or I was sick as a dog!! 

So still trying to stay positive    And the BMS continues....  Going to keep it up until Friday I think and by then I'll be CD25 so not too bad, not the full 2ww. I rub my belly everyday and will my body to help make another miracle. Please... this WILL work!!!!    Also using hot water bottle this month to help as I used it when I got pregnant with Emma... can't hurt. 

Hugs for everyone

xxx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Great bump Becca!!!!

Just a quick one from me: Appt at our fertility clinic went well today, downregging for IVF cycle begins on 14th July so we are very      

Keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Looks like I have lots to catch up on.

Clare, ahhh...congrats on another little girl.  Must have been amazing seeing the scan.  

becca, ah hun, you look lovely!  Thanks so much for showing us the picture of your bump!

jo, how are you doing?  So sorry you're suffering from nausea.  I find it SO unfair for the FFs that suffer from morning sickiness.  It's not fair that that first we have go through so much and then not even enjoy the pregnancy and feel like crap. Hope it's short lasted.  By the way, we walked into Macy's but OMG, the place is Huge!  So we didn't stay long.  That's so wonderful of your aunt.  He he...I actually asked when you can send her this way when she's done, and then read your second paragraph.  Hope you had a good time at your girly lunch. 

Lou, would be great to chat with you.  Great news that you're thinking of trying again soon.

Caz, sun and sand vactiaon sounds lovely!  Hope things work for you naturally.  Doesn't hurt to try, and good for you for giving it all you can with diet and stuff.  

Keri, NY is amazing isn't it?  How did your appt go?  Totally understand wanting to start ivf right now....and great news that you can start very shortly!

Karin, I thoguht of you in NY and told dh how one of my FFs is so similar to me and loves the theatre too.  I definitely agree that your timing with driving behind the BFP licence plate car is a good sign.  As for Mamma Mia, would you believe that we missed the first 45 minutes I was SOOOO upset and SOOOO angry at myself.  Shows always start at 8pm so I didn't bother checking the start time for the Sunday show.  Stupid me too knew in the past that they started at 7pm but totally forgot.  So we missed my favourite scenes (Money Money, Mamma Mia).  We came in at Dancing Queen but had to stand at the back until it was over...and mentally I wasn't there anyways as I was in tears for missing so much.  But having said all that, we got to our seats right after that, which were front row centre and the show was awesome.  And we got to meet the actors playing Donna and Sam afterward and they were both SOOOO nice (both understudeis but were incredible).  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  I always talked to my stomach during the 2WW beggging them to stay and telling them what a lovely life they'll have.  I know with ivf, a hot water bottle is good up until the transfer...then you should avoid it.  I'll be praying for you this month sending you lots of positive vibes      

Angela, your boy looks so sweet.  Not sure about the dhea but can you ask your dr?  Wishing you lots of luck with your upcomming tx.

Sades, good luck to you.  Are you trying with clomid again?

Dh and I are back from NY.  Had an amazing few days.  Saw some plays...Rent, 3/4 of Mamma Mia (see post to Karin), and In The Heights, did some tv/film tours and did lots of walking, shopping and eating.  My healthy eating was put completley on hold as we didn't eat well and enjoyed dessert and rich foods (it's actually very hard to eat healthy in NY).  But of course now I"m worried that I just totally reversed any good that the menopause meds did (especially since I know that sugar isn't good for inflammation).  Missed Evan lots and was worried that he'd be having too much fun that he'd be mad at us coming home...BUT he gave me the sweetest smile and right away dragged me downstairs to play with him.

OUr buyers have their first house viewing tonight...which means that we'll probably give back the staging furniture any day now.  (We were keeping it until at least the first viewing so they don't return to an empty house).  

Started the special pregnancy / pre-natal vitamins today.  Just wish we could fast forward the summer so we could have our follow up appt and (please) be able to start ivf.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

So the craziness has begun!!!  Now analysing every twinge... which I could hibernate for next 2 weeks!!!  Staying positive though... this has been a good sysle with lots of BMS - more to come  - and today the first of my progesterone ests came back as 61. Anything over 30 indicates ovulation I'm told so there is some hope this month.   

*Ready* Sounds as though you had a very well deserved break with DH. Can't believe you missed some of MM though?!?!?!?   Glad you had such great seats and got to enjoy the rest of the show. Here's to the next few wees flying by... what date is your appointment?

*Keri* Great news re start date that's not even 2 weeks away!!! 

Where is everyone else?!?!   

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, oooh, your numbers sound good.  Am so hoping it's your month as you just so deserve it.         You and dh sure are giving everything you got.  Know how you feel wanting to hibernate for the 2 weeks.  Thanks for your words about MM.  Stupid, huh?  I'm still kicking myself.    Our follow up appt isn't until Aug 14th (ticker is a countdown to it).  At least July and August are busy with moving, and am seeing a couple musicals here (We Will Rock You, twice).  This dr better get us pregnant though...with all this waiting!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello lovelies

I am here, just struggling terribly with the nausea and the heat right now, so please bear/bare (which one is it?   ) with me and excuse the lack of posts and personals.

Ready- great to see you back and that you had such a fab time in NY.  
Karin- great news on the progesterone levels. Have EVERYTHING crossed that this is your month    
Bec- awww, fab bump hunni!   Glad we finally got to see it! Soooo close now!  
Keri- How wonderful that your appt is so soon! No wonder you're all    

Love to everyone else.
Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

*Ready* I'm trying to get WWRY tickets for dh2b birthday!!!! I'm glad you are going to be busy in the build up to your appointment... it just helps to have something to focus on - not that it makes you forget, just distracts a little. 

*Jo* we are happy to *bear* with you!!!  Seriously though hun... it must be hard. 

Had a few crampy pains today  but that is because my little one is snuggling in for the long haul!!!

          

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Thanks Karin! When you think about it, it would be a bit forward of me to ask you all to *bare* with me!  

Am lurrrvin the positivity! Snuggle in tightly, bubbaloola!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Jo - OMG, Im so happy for you, when you mentioned a few weeks ago about AF not coming i wondered if you were PG but didnt dare mention anything, Huge Congrats   

Karin - Best of luck on the 2 WW, 2 week madness more like  

R4F - So glad you got your home sold and in only 3 days, congrats.

Becca - What a gorgeous bump.

Sarah -   

Caz - Hi and welcome.


Sorry girls, i have read through the last few pages of posts but cant remember most of them  , just waiting on AF arriving so i can get started on the clomid again, got another few weeks to wait though, came back last nite, the house was a mess, dirty washing everywhere, sink was full of dishes and the place hasnt seen a hoover since i left    and to top it all off the cupboards are bare so i need to go shopping too and Dh is off out tonight   , best go and get changed and head off to sainsburys, holiday was good, will be back later.


xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Jo, so not fair you have to go through nausea.  And the heat on top of it must not help.  Do hope it doesn't last long.  Did you have the nausea with Lola as well?

Karin, ooohhh that's so exciting that you're getting WWRY tickets.  Are Tony Vincent and Hannah Jane Fox still in it?  Love watching their clips on YouTube, and of course I listen to them on the cd all the time.  (Toronto cast is awesome as well).  Yeah, it does help having other things to look forwrd to aside from the appointment.  Plus instead of waiting for Aug 14th, there are other key dates before that for the plays, etc to make it smaller waits...if that makes any sense.  Yah for crampy pains...could be good things happening.  

debs, thanks for the congrats about our home.  Hope AF comes soon so you can move ahead.  And hope it doesn't take too long to get the house back in order.  That's the bad thing with returning from vacation.

The stagers are coming today to get their furniture back.  So we'll be living in a semi empty house.  Luckily they're letting us keep the kitchen table or we'd be eating on the floor.  

I have something on my foot I need to take care of soon.  Trying to figure out when to do it as want to get it done prior to our follow up appt (in case we can start ivf....don't want the local anethetic while stimming, etc...and of course not while pregnant  ) and also can't be limping when trying to pack in August...plus have some musicals that I want to make sure I don't miss because I can't get around.  Have an appt tonight and the only time that works is 2 weeks today so just hope that the dr can fit me in then.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Is there anybody there......??

Debs- glad you had  alovely hol and hope you managed to sort out the house- so not fair returning to that eh? 

Ready- how are you coping in a half empty house? It must have been all worth it though for such a quick sale   Hope you get your foot treatment sorted out to fit around everything. And yes, I was a bit nauseous with Lola, but it seems worse this time, although that coud just be my memory playing tricks on me  

Karin- hope time's flying for you- has the BMS officially ended now? You certainly deserve a medal!  

So, where's everyone else....? Hello wheverever you are!  

Not much news from here- Lola's pushing the boundaries and getting a bit naughty- it could be a phase, but I also think that DH's aunty is spoiling her a bit too much, and I'm getting the backlash of course. We just about get MiL sorted on the discipline front, then along comes aunty...  

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Feeling really horrid today as came down with a summer cold yesterday.  Went to bed at 7.30 last night with a temperature. Does anyone know if a high temp can affect 2ww?  It's all I could think of last night.  Day 25 today so marathon finished Thursday night (no way I could "put out" last night!!!) Hope that we've done enough... I really want this. Being positive still though and talking to belly like there's someone in there, making camp!! 

*Jo* Emma is also going through a "naughty" stage... she's taken to smacking anything near her - including me - when something doesn't go her way (frustration) or she gets told no. We're working on it!!! 

*Ready4* I think it will be fab!! Ooh and meant to ask you, do you get the spin off of Grey's "Private Practice" with Addison in LA? We are just getting ads for it here now and think I will give it a go as it's written by the same people as Grey's.

*Debs* Glad holiday was good but a shame you had to come home to that!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

It was such a perfect summer day over here...warm sun with no humidity (sorry jo...not meaning to brag as I know it's so humid there...just that it's the first nice day we've had).  

jo, it's very strange living in a half empty house.  OUr dining room is completley empty and our family room has literally only our sofas.  Definietly worth it though.  SOrry that you've had to suffer from nauseau twice.  It's hard when our relatives spoil them and then we have to discipline them.  Evan's a real tester too and is constantly doing what he shouldn't be (and he knows it).  

Kairn, ah hun, people get colds all the time and get pregnant.  Wouldn't worry about it (but I"d be the same, asking the same question).  Keep talking to your tummy.  You and dh sure are doing your part.  Oh..so you haven't seen Private Practice yet?  Definitely watch it when it's on. I thought it would be a flop like most sequels, but it's not.  It's written really well and I make sure to catch it every week.  Unfortunatley, we only had about 6 episodes last year because of the strike and they never brougth it back so looking forward to SEptember.  

Stagers took their furniture away...and also some of our towels.   So now we have to have them come back to return them!

Evan starts swimming tomorrow which I'm very nervous about as he goes into the water without a parent this time.  Hope he's ready for it.  TOmorrow afternoon we also have a get together for my BIL's wife (guess my SIL) for her bday.  Not looking forward to it as it means seeing their newborn.  At Father's Day I was able to avoid him as he was in the other room with my BIL, but think it'll be more open tomorrow as it's a pool afternoon and then dinner.  WIsh I didn't have to go.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Well I'm still suffering with this awful cold. Feel just dreadful and have been back to bed this afternoon in an attempt to shake it off.  Feeling very sorry for my self. On the plus side we are now cd 26 and still positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (most energetic thing I've done this weekend!! ) I am trying really hard to think that this month has worked and in just over a week I'll have some really GREAT news!!!!    We have decided to day on day 32 this month because I'm so tired of all the waiting... and anyway why wait when I know it'll be positive!!!   

*Ready* Glad you've had such a lovely day over there. I'm glad that I have your recommendation as we seem to like the same things. Like you I'm never sure with spin offs (look at Joey!!) but as it's written by the same people I'll definitley give it a go. I know it will be hard for you today going to the get together.  Don't feel forced into anything and keep your distance if that helps.  Come and vent on here later and I'll send you some more hugs.

Where is everyone else? 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Karin - don't worry about your cold    I had an infection and temp of 40C on day 3 of my 2WW with W, so I'm absolutely sure you'll be fine      

Bec  x


----------



## KW33

*Bec* Thanks that is so reassuring!! 

Question: does anyone get nausea with a cold??  Yes you read that right... I have been feeling nauseous since about 4... my cold... or something far more exciting?!??!!?!? 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, so sorry about your cold.  They can make you feel like such crap sometimes.  HOpe it doesn't last and you're back to normal real soon (or 'normal' in a 'pregnant' way).  You so deserve that BFP and I keep praying that this is your month.   It's funny how similar we are in what we like so I'm sure you'll love Private Practice as well.  Yah...JOey didn't last too long and definitely wasn't as funny as Friends.  Thanks for your words and support about today.  "Keeping the distance" is exactly what I did so it was ok being "near" dh's nephew who is still a newborn.  (I do wonder if anyone noticed, especially my inlaws, but they know what we've been going through so would have understood).  Hmmm...nausea with a cold?  Nope...never had that.  Please let that be a sign.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hiya 

Aww *Karin*, you poor love. Hope you're not suffering too much, and that you feel better soon  Looks like Bec had some comforting words about being ill on the 2ww, so hopefully that's put your mind at rest a bit. As for the nausea.....it's something farrrrrr more exciting!!!    I just _know_ it!! 

*Ready*- glad you're getting some nice weather too. It's dropped to a more comfortable 38 degrees here  although luckily humidity isn't a problem. I really couldn't cope if it was, I mean, there's only so much my GHDs can cope with!  We get Private Practice here too- they've just done re-runs of some of the 1st series, and I really got into it. Good, but still not as good as Grey's Anatomy though, even without Addison!

*Bec*- I just _luuurrrrve_ that pic of William! ıt never fails to make me giggle! 

Not sure whether to go to moms and tots this morning  There was only 2 of us there last week, which is to be expected mid-summer I suppose with lots of other stuff going on. But I should make the effort, cos it's better for Lola than staying home I suppose.

Just need a kick up the  !!!

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Afternoon everyone,

Cold still here but feeling slightly more human today. Day 27 and now the true craziness begins... knicker checking like mad!!!! Somebody control me!!!!!   My nausea last night lasted pretty much until I wen to bed... but only had it slightly this morning a couple of times so expect it is likely to be down to my cold than anything.  Did get a bit carried away!!!  Still being positive.   

        

*Jo* 38 degress!!!  phew can only imagine how that must be with a toddler to care for, early pregnancy AND MS!!!!  Oh and by the way a belated *kick* up the ... hope you went!!!  

*Bec* I agree with Jo I can hear your boys belly laugh everytime I see that picture!!! Scrummy!!

*Ready4* Hey no fair you and Jo are already way ahead of me with PP!!! I have some catching up when it finally starts!! At the moment it just keeps saying "coming soon"  I glad you managed to get through yesterday, I'm sure if they did notice then as you say they how much you've been through. 

Big  to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Yes, we did go in the end, even though I was bit late. I'm glad I did, cos Lola totally exhausted herself in the ball pit, and is flat out in bed, hopefully for the afternoon now! 

Not quite sure how I can help control you on the knicker-checking front though...?!?! Maybe try not wearing them, then you won't have any to check!


----------



## KW33

Have to admit to wearing white "best" knickers in complete defiance of AF!!!    

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

I'm on course this week so my posts may be more brief (sneaking one in at break)

Jo, oh my gosh..it's "cooled" down to 38?  Humidity makes it htat much worse so glad that's gone at least.  As for Private Practice / Grey's Anatomy, I actually like Private Practice better but think hat's becaue it started out a little less of a soap opera and I liked the story lines.  There is one fertily episode that's totally unrealistic though.  Did you ever catch that one?   Glad you made it to the tots group.  It's good to tire out the little ones...and hopefully not you too much.

Karin, am interested in your throughts of Private Practice (see also my comments to Jo above).  Glad the cold is doing better.  Sounded like it was a real doosy yesterday.  Hard to be not knicker obsessed isn't it?  THanks again for your words about yesterday.  My inlaws know our failed attempts but BIL and SIL have no idea so hopefully they aren't thinking how cold I am (but the baby was sleeping a lot and she was b/f so may have not seemed wierd that I wasn't near him.)  Here's a chear for you...AF stay away, and don't come back for 9+ months!    

Dh wondered why I've been withdrawan the past couple days and so he realized it was because of being worried and down of seeing the newborn.  He did say that he understood though and doesn't think I'm an awful person.  Hate it when he just doens't get it so glad he does understand.


----------



## KW33

Morning ,

Positivity slowly sliding away.  Done quite well to keep it this long. No symptoms, no twinges.... nothing!!! I know that by now with Emma I was having some symptoms. On the (slightly) plus side I have convinced DH2b to test on Friday morning instead as we are away for the weekend. Why do I suddenly feel so unsure? 

*Ready4*  No-one could ever think you were cold!!!  I'm sure they didn't even notice.  Thanks for the cheer. I'm pleased that dh worked it out why you were being so quiet. It's so much easier if they can work it out rather than having to spell it out for them!!!

Hi to Jo, Clare, Debs, Bec, Marie, Keri and anyone else I've missed. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Karin
best keep those best white knickers on then  

      

hold on in there  

Bec x


----------



## sarahc

Karin - fingers crossed for you this month.

sorry to run be back later x x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Hello all

Karin-  got my  for you.

Jo- can you send a little bit of the heat this way please!

  to everyone else
nothing much to report here plodding along


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Lovely to see you both Clare & Sarah   Clare, you're welcome to all the heat you can handle hunni- I'll gladly swap you for a drop or 2 of rain!  

Ready...Yes, I know the fertility episode you mean   But I'm very forgiving!   So lovely that DH was on your wavelength- sometimes Mars and Venus have more in common than we think!  

Karin.....ooooooooooooooooooooooo 3 days til testing...!!! I'm so excited   I know you have no symptoms, but don't compare it to before. Every pregnancy is different. I so need you to come and hold my hand over on 1st tri    

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, I'm been thinking of you, so hoping this is your month.  All this positive energy has to help, right?  I think I worded my last post wrong. Dh didn't really realize on his own why I was down, but he did notice and say that he understood when I explained why. I'm also crossing my fingers for you!

Jo, glad I'm not the only one who noticed that that PP episode was totally out to lunch (Karin, you'll see what we mean when you see it..hopefully soon).  Is he nausea easing up for you at all?

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Jo- I don't like it real hot but warm enough I don't need the maternty mac I've bourght on.  Can't believe I'm pregnant in the summer had to buy a maternity mac, DD pregnant all winter and didn't buy one maternity coat!


----------



## KW33

Thanks for all the good thoughts ladies.  I've made it through today so now on to cd 29!!!! Convinced dh2b that we can test Friday morning (instead of Saturday) as I'm finding all this is driving me  ... been so positive and desperately trying to hang on to that. But hey what's
New?!?!!? 

So *Jo* that actually means 58 and a half hours till testing!!!! Not that I'm counting!!  Pur - leeeeease let me get that far!!!   

*Ready* Sorry I misunderstood what you were saying about DH.  But am still glad that he was understanding and didn't just dismiss your feelings. 

*Clare* Maternity mac... had no idea there was such a thing!!! Bless you. 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I read back what I wrote and it was me who worded it wrong.    But yep, dh is getting better and even if he doesn't agree with how I feel (which I can't expect him to), he will listen and as you said, doesn't dismiss it.  Good thing to test before going away as that's all you'll be thinking about otherwise.  The 2ww is jus torture. I'd be worried if you weren't going mad


----------



## KW33

*Ready* So this craziness is in fact normal!!! My dh2b is exactly the same, he often doesn't agree with how I say I'm feeling but is learning that sometimes if he just listens to me then I feel better. 

xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

Wondering if i can join you.Just waiting on AF next week and then I step on the evil rollercoaster. I have been truely blessed with a little  boy who is 15 months old now.Took us 12 years and 14 attempts between IUI IVF and FET's in between. We are only doing it again becuase we have embies left, and we would love another baby, but if it doesnt happen then we have our miracle already.

Hope to get to know a few of you  
Wishing


----------



## KW33

Hi *Wishing* and welcome,

All the ladies here are lovely. Good luck with your tx.

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Oh sorry me again!!! You can tell it's getting to the end of the 2ww can't you?!?!?   No AF as yet on day 29 but have had cramps so I guess it's just a matter of time.  No other symptoms.

Hope everyone else is okay on this horrid wet morning.   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Karin - keep positive      

Wishing&Hoping - glad you've come to join us  



Just back from the docs - W back on antibiotics and an inhaler for a wheezy rattly chest.  So a quiet day at home for us.

Bec  x


----------



## KW33

Awww... poor little boy!!  

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Clare, you definiteşy don't want to be in my shoes right now then, if you don't like it too hot. It's 40+ degrees today  Certainly no need for a mat mac out here! 

Karin...42 and hours and counting....! (I think! Was having trouble with the time difference and the maths  ) _Cramps, cramps, stay away, come again another day...preferably in about 10 months time! _     Where are you off nice at the weekend?

Ready...Yes, thanks the nausea is getting a lot better although feeling a bit icky right now but that's cos I'm hungry and waiting for my lunch to be delivered! 

Bec...aww poor W  Lola sends big sloppy get well soon kisses his way  

Wishing....welcome to the thread, and lots of luck with your frosties   

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

*Jo* Spot on!!! Pretty good since you had the time differnce to contend with. That's based on 6am testing, depends how early I wake though!!!    My Nan is coming to stay today and then Friday night we are off to Bristol to stay at my Mums as it is her birthday on Saturday, come back without my Nan on Sunday and she will stay at my Mum's for a few more days before going ome. Going to get a pic of me, my Nan, my Mum and Emma four girlie generations!!! 

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Aww bet the pic will be fab! Would love to see it- I'll happily do you a photoshop montage of it too if you want!


----------



## KW33

Bless you that's so sweet and might well hold you to that offer.  Just had back some professional shots of Emma so cute... will try and put a few on here soon.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ooo please do.   I'd love some professional shots of Lola, but the style out here is so 70s/80s so will have to wait til we have a trip back to the UK to organise it.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Got bad cramps tonight so not hopeful.  Think tomorrow will be game over.  Got second bloods back today prog level was over 100   so I definitley did ovulate... but after that I don't know what goes wrong.  

xxx


----------



## becca

still dont post often but like to say im still watching all of you xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Best of luck


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hold on in there Karin, it's not over yet   Hoping and praying that tomorrow brings the news you so derserve


----------



## KW33

Morning,

CD 31 and nothing yet but have had cramps continuously since yesterday. Will test if we get through to the morning but not hopeful now.

*Becca* good to see you!!! and only 2 weeks to go!!!! Are you excited?

Thanks for the    *Debs and Jo*.

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Tested. BFN. I am so so sad.

Thank you ladies for everything as always, you are amazing.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Karin  

but no AF yet?  so maybe it's too early?  

Bec  x


----------



## Amee

Karin    like Bec said, has af turned up yet?  

hi everyone else, I do read u know,  but manic with house revamp, gutting and building works..and DD who is a handful now!!  

A
x


----------



## KW33

No AF... But I know it's negative.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh Karin   so sorry it was a BFN.  It isn't over till the  appears try to stay positive


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karin


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin -    , Im so sorry


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi

Feeling abit   today. DH is away for 2 nights on business, and aunty and cousin have gone on a boat trip for the day, so me and Lola are home alone and bored silly. It's too hot to go anywhere, and I haven't got a car so feel really trapped. Lola's played with the playdough this morning, done some colouring and is now dressing up in various hats and outfits and posing in front of the mirror  

Luckily my best friend and her family are arriving here on Thursday for a 2 week holiday, so hopefully that will save my sanity, and last night I booked tickets on a whim for me and Lola, and we fly back to England on July 31st for 2 weeks. I'll miss DH terribly but feel I need to do this. Just got to muddle through the next few days of boredom now without going  

Hope you're all having lovely weekends (especially you Karin   )

Love Jo xx


----------



## becca

ohhh karin , how you doing now ? 

sugar- wow coming back to the uk....where abouts will you be staying ?

hello to everyone else .....2wks to go wahoooooooooooo scared now mw might give a sweep wed if nothing has happened
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin hun, just saw your news and my heart dropped.  I always have such high hopes for you, and I"m so sorry.  Sending you big cyberspace hugs.   Hope you're ok. 

jo, it's so hard being bound to the house with a little one..and must be tough for you with dh being away for a few days.  Glad to hear though that your bf is visiting.  Does she live far?  And that's exciting to be going home for a visit with Lola.  Dh isn't able to go with you?

becca, wow...how time flies!  Seems like you were just annoucning the pregnancy.  How are you feeling?  And I see from your ticker that it was your little boy's bday this week.  A belated happy birthday to him!  

Went to the zoo today with friends of ours who also have a 3 year old.  It was soooo sweet seeing Evan and their girl holding hands as they walked and chatting to each other.  They're just growing up so quickly.

I'm really worried that the endo has returned.  THe past couple days I've had a bit of pain on my left side again (almost at where my ovary probably is probalby located)...and haven't felt that since prior to menopause treatment.  And my stomach has been really sore as well so am feeling really negative about our next appointment and tx (if we get there).   Gonna really try and follow the endo diet better and cut down wheat and dairy (but not cut out).


----------



## becca

hi r4f- thanks for your wishes, poor you with the endo.....i must admit im awaiting for after baby comes to have another op to remove all these horrid adhessions that have stuck to everything...i do feel for you.

but this yr is your yr hunnie xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the hugs. As expected AF finally arrived this morning so in true form I will steam ahead with this cycle. First thing is to phone hospital tomorrow to set up HSG and ask if it's recommended to try the same cycle (don't really want to wait). If okay then will start the clomid tomorrow as usual if not then will have to wait til next af.  Wish me luck!!!

*Jo * Awww poor you being all alone.  How lovely to have your BF visiting though. And great news about coming back to UK... if you're at a loose end let me know!!! 

*Ready4* Thanks for the hugs hun. Sounds as though you've had a lovely day... love the image of Evan strolling alone hand in hand with his little friend. I know it's hard to stay positive and you are worried about the endo returning but you have to believe that your docotr knows what he's doing   . I can't wait until your ticker says less than a month!!!!

*Becca* I agree with Ready I can remember you announcing your BFP!!! And soon we'll be reading your birth announcement... make sure you let us know when something is happening!!!!

Big, fat positive hugs for all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, thanks for your kind words and encouragement.  I'm so sorry to hear that you'll be having an operation after your little one arrives for existing adhesions.  Will you have help around while you're recovering?  On a happier note, I'll be anxiously awaiting your exciting news.  Not much longer now.  Do you have everything ready?

Karin, so sorry again for this cycle.  It's always an additional blow when AF actually arrives.  Good idea to talk to the clinic so they can schedule your HSG.  Hope that you can continue on with the clomid.  I know only too well how hard it is to wait.  We just want to be pregnant now!  Yeah...it was the sweetest thing seeing Evan and his friend walking, holding hands...and even just interacting together.  

jo, how are you doing with dh away?  Hope things are better with your best friend around.

Don't know what's going on with my stomach...could be the endo, could be my stomach issues that I get once in awhile..not sure.  It's doing a bit better right now, but we'll see after I have breakfast.  

We have a house viewing tonight of our new place so showing it to my dad, his girlfriend and dh's parents.  Also taking measurements (espeically of the bedroom as we're going to get a new set) and having a contractor come over for to get an estimate of some minor changes.  

Today is the 14th so the results for my test are most likely in.  Sucks that I have to wait another month until Aug 14th to actually get them and discuss if we can move ahead to ivf.


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Well HSG booked for a week today but can't try this cycle my cons says.    Finding that hard to take as it just means another month of nothing and on top of af right now, I'm feeling low  .

No personals today - sorry.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, it's good that you're able to get HSG in this month as perhaps it'll explain stuff (or just confirm that your tubes are fine which is good info to know).  But I know how you feel hun.  The wait is awful...and it's so easy for dr's to just say 'you need to wait' as they don't understand how hard it is.  I feel for you, as it feels like such wasted time.  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## Caz

Oh Karin  sorry it was not to be this month and the old witch turned up to spoil the party. Once your HSG is out the way you will know more and maybe it will be worth a month's delay for the information you need. Hard though, when you just want to get on. 

Jo, hope you are feeling more upbeat now and the heat isn't killing too much. 

Becca, blimey just realised how close you are on your ticker! 

R4F, why oh why do they make you wait so long for results. Surely they could tell you over the phone or something. 


Well as I said, AF arrived yesterday for me so no miracle this month. I stopped BF B 3 weeks ago and my boobs were soo sore right before AF! Honestly, for a very short while there I was starting to wonder but, given the lack of appropriately timed activity in the bedroom department this month I think it really would have been a miracle! Feeling a bit down in the dumps today as a result but I think it's mostly normal AF blues than real disapointment. Part of me is bracing myself for all the letdown and wondering what the heck I am doing this to myself for.  Ah well, you can't switch the longing for a baby off (hey, we'd all be betetr off if we could!).

Lots of  all round.

C~x


----------



## ready4Family

Caz, so sorry that AF arrived.   If we could switch off the longing for a baby, we'd be men!  Somehow they're able to forget it and put it aside.  It irritates me sometimes how something so important can be put at the back of the mind, but think they're lucky they're able to do so (of course, I'm talking in a general sense).  Hope you're feeling better.  As for us, we had our test done June 14th and the results take 1 month to get back (it's sent to the States to be tested).  But then our dr is away for the whole month of July and of course when we went to book, the first 2 weeks of August were already taken.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi everyone 

*Karin*...so sorry you have to delay a month TTC because of the HSG  but really hoping that it does the trick for you in the very near future 

*Caz*...oh damn it, another unwanted AF  So sorry hun  TTC is such a painful journey, that we wouldn't ever put ourselves through it if we didn't know how wonderful the eventual rewards are. Yes, heat is still a killer- thought it was starting to drop at the end of last week, but back up to 42 today  Not fun I'm afraid, but lookng forward to 2 weeks of English rain!

*Ready*...my friend lives in England so about 3000 miles away!  I haven't seen her since we were back at Christmas, and she's coming out on Thursday with her family for a 2 week hol, so reeeeaaaaally looking forward to that!  DH is back home now, so that's good, although I have to say I had the 2 best nights sleep alone in bed without him!  Glad to hear your stomach problems have eased a little, hope it continues to do so. And wow, how exciting to be measuring up for your new house! 

*Becca* ...like the others said, time seems to have flown by for you! Well, from our point of view at least, but I daresya these last few weeks are dragging for you. Do you think it's gone quicker 2nd time around? I hated the last tri with Lola, as I was *so* impatient to meet my baby, and really fed up not being able to put my own shoes on! 

 to everyone else. Hope you're all ok 

Well, I've made it into double figures, but starting to get a bit jittery now my next scan is looming (need to book it for next week) and hoping all is well. I still have a fair whack of symptoms so am hoping that is a good indicator at least.

And I'm so looking forward to my trip back to England now- please save some rain for me- I won't be impressed if I arrive back in the middle of a heatwave!  But can't wait to hit the shops! Are the summer sales on? I'm hoping to get Lola's summer wardrobe for next year when I'm back. 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Caz

Thanks for the hugs. Much less  today and all the yukky headache/AF pains are gone too so that helps. 

R4F ah I see why so long a wait. What a faff!  Yes, very true about the menfolk. Wish I was one sometimes; it would be a whole lot easier.

Jo, well, not quite raining here but cooler. I think the NEXT sale starts Friday so, if you can handle the rush, might be worth going to. Where abouts are you staying?

C~x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Glad you're feeling a bit better today Caz   

Ooo Friday for the Next sale? Won't be acak in time for that so think I'll either have to send mom and dad on a rummage or look online. I'm staying at my parents' house, in the West Midlands. Can't wait cos most of my friends are teachers, so everyone will be on holiday and we'll plan some lovely days out!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Jo, must be hard having your best friend live so far away.  Don't remember if you said, but when did you move to Turkey?  I think when you met dh?  Bet you can't wait for Thursday!  Does she know about your pregnancy and TTC?  Glad dh is back home.  I laughed   when you said you had the best 2 night sleeps since my dh keeps me up so totally understand! Each week is a relief isn't it?  Sounds like you have lots of symptoms though and although they're awful, they must be a bit reassuring.  (But I know after last time, it must be hard to believe it).  Exciting that you have a trip back home planned.

Caz, glad you're doing better.  Yeah...the wait has been so hard but really have no choice (even if a backup were to read us the results, we need to discuss with OUR dr as to the next steps).  Yep..things are a lot easier for guys!

Realized that although we have a whole month until our follow up, the summer is really busy.  Over the next two weeks alone, I have 5 events/dinners with friends.  So at least have other things to look forward to on top of our appointment.


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls 

Karin – hello buddy  , my AF arrived this evening, and although I needed it to come to get started with the FET, I secretly did a test even though I knew I didn’t have a chance. You would think I would have a bit more sense after all these years. Massive hugs  , hope you feel a bit better soon . Its a bummer isnt it? 

Bec and Jo  – thank you for the welcome

Hi to everyone else, 

Wishing


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Can I rejoin?  I had a hard time after the BFN and needed a bit of quiet time, hope its ok to dip my toe back in?    We're going for IVF#4 now and TTC naturally in the meantime, DH was quite shocked I think by how down I was and he has given up beer to try and help his sperm!   He's never done this before so its a bit of a shocker, I think he hopes this will mean I'll get pregnant naturally   - we shall see!  
Anyway, have an appt next week at the clinic to discuss D/R next month.  

Karin and Caz - so very sorry to hear of your BFN's   

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Wishing* Hi!!!  Horrid that AF had to come at all but great that you can now get started on FET... lots and lots of   

*Marie* Of course you can come back.  It's so hard after a BFN and I know what you mean about quiet time. Good news about appointment for IVF.   

*Caz* So sorry about AF.  It really sucks doesn't it?  Glad you are feeling a little better now, we are on same cycle days I think so this month you are my CD buddy!!!  

*Ready4* How you doing hun? Glad to see your ticker saying less than a month now!!! This is great and how fab that you have a lot on for the next few weeks... hoping the time will fly for you.  Private Practice started here last night so as soon as I've finshed catching up on here it's off to put my feet up and enjoy!!! 

*Jo * Lovely to see your ticker into double figures.  Definitley look online for Next stuff... I know I will be!!  When we moved my best friend, who was just round the corner, is now an hour away and i thought that was tough!! Have a fab time with her. 

*Becca* How you doing hun? Thinking of you on this special countdown... can't wait to hear your news. 

As for me, I've given myself a solid kick in the !!!! Need to pick myself up... don't know why I let it bring me down so low. Going to concentrate on having HSG on Monday and then weight loss (can't hurt!) for another month... try and get to that 2 stone mark!!!   

Hugs for all

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

wishing, all the best with your FET.  It's like an extra blow when AF comes isn't it?

Marielou, welcome back.  Can totally understand you taking time away from FF.  So sorry you've had such a rough time.  Good for dh for taking this seriously and making change on his side.  I wish you all the best.

Karin, yah, glad you're getting Private Practice now.  Let me know what you think.  I remember I liked it right from the first episode.  Oh..I've been meanign to ask you.  Is the Mamma Mia movie coming out there in the UK soon?  It's opening up here this Friday.  Already have plans to see it on Monday and then next Saturday.  Can't wait!  DOn't beat yourself up for feeling down after this month.  It's only natural and we all know how hard this is.   So your HSG is scheduled for MOnday?  How long will you have to wait to get the results?  I've done the same during the "wait time" in improving my diet. (I'm not trying to lose weight but am eating better and cutting down on sugar).


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* PP very good... I loved it!!! OMG can't believe I didn't tell you... I'm seeing Mamma Mia tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    So excited. I'll wait until you've seen it then we can compare!!! I should get the results then and there the nurse said when I called to book it... Then I have 2 months of 100mg of clomid. Not seeing cons again until Sept though. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, OMG, lucky you for seeing MM movie tongiht!  I'm excited for you and can't wait to hear your thoughts!  A friend of mine got a sneak preview of it last week and said it was amazing.  SHe commented that Pierce can't sing, but it doesn't matter since he's so dam good looking!  Can't wait to hear your comments tomorrow!  Glad you liked PP as well.  Knew you would since we have VERY similar tastes  .  That's great that you won't have to wait for the HSG results (ugh...what's up with my clinc that I always have to wait??).  If there are issues, can you see your consultant earlier than Sept?  Hope all goes well...and have fun tonight!


----------



## Marielou

Oh I really want to see MM too!  Was meant to be going with a friend tonight but she hasn't got anyone to babysit now so it'll be next week  -  I can't waittttttt!   

Had my dad staying for a week, loved the company and he did some tiling for me too   

Marie xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

MM is on here from Friday too, and I hope to go and see it. We had a new cinema open last year and it's fab- quite small salons, with 2 seater sofas- it's almost like being at home! 

Nice to see you back *Marie*  and all the best for TTC naturally whilst you await your appt  
*Karin*, I know how strong you are, so am not at all surprised to hear you've picked yourself up already  All the best for Monday, and great that you don't have to wait for the results. Can't wait to hear all about MM- have fun tonight! 
Yes *Ready* I moved to Turkey 3½ years ago, 6 months after I met DH. Couldn't cope with the toing and froing and being away from him so packed it all up and moved over. And yes, my closest friends know about the pregnancy, and my BF is relieved it's happening now, cos she's getting married in November 2009 and I'm her 'best woman' (too old to be a bridesmaid...OUCH!  ) and she was getting worried I might be pregnant and miss the wedding! So, unless I have the longest pregnancy in the world, I should be fighting fit and raring to go by then!  Wow, you sound like a right little social butterfly this month! Glad you've got plenty to keep you busy though. Remind me again, what date do you move?
*Wishing* Great news that you can start to plan for FET now that AF is here, and I totally understand you testing just in case- it's just a sign that we are ever hopeful! All the best for this cycle 

Hi to everyone else 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Marielou

Looks like I am having my appt after all now - we were worried about money but got it sorted, so off to see my clinic tomorrow!

Saw an adveret today for a new film - Baby Mama, about a 37 woman who finds out she's infertile and needs to use a surrogate.  I'm guessing the infertility thing is going to be shown in an amusing/not-so-bad way, but I know I'll watch it anyway    Its out 25th july. 

Hope everyone has a great night, 

Marie xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Sorry ladies to have gone awol for a few days

W been poorly - high temps, vomiting, cough etc etc  Hoping we're beginning to turn the corner now.  Wasn't much of a fun birthday yesterday with a very hot and very grumpy baby, but at least I got lots of cuddles from him  

Marielou - good to see you back, good luck for your next cycle, when do you start?  Hoping we can cycle together - I start d/r a week today  

Best go, some little wimpers coming from W's room

Bec  x


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls I do still read every day.

Lots happening - but major one was I got rid of all baby stuff on bootfair this wkd. It felt like the right time and altho I am very sad it has made me accept and move on.
Job hunting going well and redundancy should be Oct!!!!

I'll keep reading and checking how you all are

goodluck love sarah x x


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, how was Mamma Mia?  Bet you had a blast!  Can't wait to hear.

Marielou, let me know too what you think of the MM movie.  I'm going Monday so we can compare thoughts.  Good luck at the clinic today.  It sucks how much $$$ tx costs...so unfair.  

Jo, likewise on the MM front.  That theatre sounds fantastic.  That's right...now I remember you saying how you moved to Turkey because of dh.  He must have been some catch.   Glad that your BF knows about your pregnancy so you won't have to hide things if not feeling quite well...plus you have the support.  Hey, that's the biggest honor to be her 'best woman'.  Think you'd be in the guiness book of world records if you still hadn't given birth by nov of next year.   Our follow up appointment is Aug 14th and our move date is Aug 25th.  

Bec, so sorry that your DS has been so ill.  Not fun at any time and it's hard as they don't understand why they feel so yicky.  Hope he's feeling better.  And bad timing too with it being your birthday.  Maybe you can celebrate this weekend?  Sending you birthday wishes.  

sarah, so sorry hun.  Must have been so hard getting rid of the baby stuff.  In my down days, I wonder why we're bothering to keep it.  Hugs to you.   Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Ready* You just beat me to posting!!  Mamma Mia was really good!!!! I loved it and thought they had done really well to keep the spirit of the show. Pierce Brosnan can't sing though!!  And surprisingly Meryl Streep can!! Still prefer the stage version though... nothing beats it!!!!
Not sure what happens if HSG shows problems... I think I would try for an apointment earlier but I have to survive the results first if you know what I mean?

*Marie* How lovely to have your Dad staying... must be lovely to see him and Ethan together. I know what you mean about that film, I've seen an ad and thought "I probably shouldn't watch that" but I will  Hope your appointment goes well. 

*Jo* How's the heat?

*Bec* Sorry to hear how poorly your little man has been  Hope is starting to pick up a little now. A belated  to you!!!

*Sarah*  Lovely to see you!!! It must have been hard to get rid of the baby stuff  I often think that I will have to do the same. 

I'm in a real slump at the moment and trying to dig my way out of it. I think the thought of the HSG is weighing heavily on my mind. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I'm with you and although am looking forward to seeing the MM movie, nothing beats see it live in a threatre.  It just has such energy...plus seeing those amazing tallented people perform is something.  I've heard that Pierce cannot sing (but he's so georgous does it matter?  )  Know what you're feeling about the HSG.  The unknown is so scary and we just want to hear that everything is ok.  The test itself it's so bad...the the ususal clamp and slgiht cramping but it's over quick.  So hope it goes smoothly for you too.  I'll be thinking of you Monday and   that all comes back clear.  Sending you big hugs as I know it's a scary and worrisome time.


----------



## KW33

*Ready* Yep you really don't notice Pierces *ahem* lack of vocal talent!!!  But have to say also despite looking a little heavier... Colin Firth... YUM!!!! I'm looking forward to hearing your take on the film on Mon/Tues. Thanks for the good wishes, definitely the unknown, but Dh2b has agreed to come with me so that's got to help.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Marie - Best of luck with TTC naturally, Dont know if you remember from the other thread but about 6 months before H was conceived DH had to repeat his SA as there was 0 sperm in the sample and then only 2 in the following one so it can and did happen for me, we are now thinking of maybe doing Diui's again in the new year, waiting til then before we contact a new clinic to duscuss our options.

Karin - Glag you enjoyed the film, im going to join you with the weight loss, i so need to loose some weight.

Jo - How are you feeling?

Bec - Best of luck for D/R next week.

R4F - I watched PP the other night too, it was really good.


My AF came yesterday so im back on the clomid, im on 100mg this month though, not really expecting anything to happen this time though.


Hope you all are well,


xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I don't know Colin Firth, but just did a look up of him on the internet, and have to agree, he's easy to look at too!   I'll post Tues morning (or lunch for you) and let you know my critique.  Wonderful that dh is going with you to the HSG for emotional support.  When I had it, they didn't let dh in, but even just having him in the waiting room helped.

debs, you never know, and the clomid may be all that you need.  That's amazing that dh's sperm count was so low, but then things were ok and you dd was conceived.  Did he do anythign different?

Just had a meeting with my manager.  My work has been really quiet for the past couple months, but I'm on a project soon and he said I'll be really busy (and on a really small team so not much back up and they'll depend on me to do the work).  I mentioned that I may need to take some time off (1-2 weeks) in Sept or Oct due to personal reasons (i.e. ivf) and asked if this would be an issue.  Said though that it's still up in the air and not sure at the moment (or even if we'll be able to do the ivf).


----------



## Marielou

Had my appt and it went well - I'm CD27 now so I'm having all my bloods redone this next cycle - FSH/LH/HIV etc and then ring CD1 of next cycle (which should be mid/late august) and then I'll have a hysteroscopy and start D/R cd21.    

Debs - I do remember about your DH's sperm counbt, have you had it checked since?!  Did he do anything to up it at all?  I really do assume after 9 years of unprotected sex nothing will happen but then I'm guessing you thought simillar?!! 

Karin/ready - I've never seen Mama Mia at the theatre, but am SO looking forward to the cinema version.  I LOVED hairspray andnow have a bit of an addiction to the theatre, I wish we went more often!  

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - Yes, we thought exactly the same, thats why we were told DIUI or DIVF would be our only option, he didnt do anything different that i can remember but i did look back on my posts from then to see if he did and all he did was cut out guiness and he drank wine when we went out and he went to the gym every day as he had one at work, ive had him on wellman vits for the last 5-6 months and thinking of getting the Zita West ones for him now, he's going to start excercising again, we'll try anything as probably would you.

R4F - No, he didnt do anything different that i can think of apart from what i wrote to Marie,  Hope you get the time off you need


----------



## ready4Family

Marielou, good news on your appointment.  Summer goes quick, so exciting you can start with next AF.  Highly recommend Mamma Mia if you ever get a chance to see it in the theatre.  It has such high energy and is a blast.  Did you see Hairspray in the theatre or do you mean the movie?  I saw both and although it isn't my favourite, I did enjoy it (both forms).

debs, even the little change with dh can make a big difference.  Good idea to get him on the vitamins.  When dh and I started with our son, he had a low count with our frist IUI so he took multi vitamins and it made a big difference (think it was the zinc).  This time around he has issues with DNA fragmentation and he's been told to take special high dose multi vitamins...and again, has made a difference.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Ready4* I'm not sure they'll let him in but at least as you say having him in the waiting room will make it a little easier.

*Marie* Would definitley recommenend Mamma Mia at the theater... it's the best show I've ever seen, I loved it. So you are just waiting for AF to arrive befoore you get started... how exciting. When are you expecting AF... you have long cycles don't you?

*Debs* Good luck with this cycle of 100mg clomid. 

One of my old school friends had her third boy last week (yep you guessed it she falls at the drop of a hat!! ) I was due to get together with some other friends next week but they have now decided to visit her and the new arrival. Right now I feel like I can cope with that (ish!!  )
BUT if I have the HSG and I get bad news there is just no way I want to be admiring someone else's tiny newborn. It's so hard. I want to be all tough and just do it but if I have bad news as soon as I see that little one I know I'll start crying.  Too hard but also I don't want her special celebration to stop suddenly because I fall apart if you know what I mean? So I've said yes provisionally but have decided that I'll pull out last minute if it doesn't go well on Monday. Is that wrong? It's partly self preservation but also that I don't want to ruin a happy event with my sadness. It's also partly that they'll all say "you should be having no 2 now" They all know some of my problems but have all decided (in their wisdom ) That of course now I have Emma that I should be "over" it and that it'll be easy this time, after all "Karin you've done it once" 

Grrrr.. sorry for off loading.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Have to agree with Karin about Mamma Mia being the best show ever!  Over the course of 7 years, I've seen it 18 times.    (Ok, so now you all probably think I'm a little  )

Karin, know exactly how you're feeling hun.  It's sooo hard seeing newborns that were conceived so easily when it's such a struggle for us.  Was also worried of crying when I saw BIL and wife's newborn when he was born in May (and tbh, now if I'm around him, I avoid him and walk elsewhere in the room).  As for your decision to cancel plans if all doesn't go well with the HSG, I don't think that's wrong at all.  It has to be the right time for you to be able to see the baby and like you said, you don't want to ruin her happy moment.  I'm sure at a later time she'd understand...or not...cause whether it's your first attempt, second or more, infertilty pain and the struggle when it's not happening does NOT go away.  As we all know, the desire is just as strong. But of course...let's pray that your HSG turns shows good things.  Hugs


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi All  

Not been around for a day or 2- I've been suffering with sciatica and found it a bit painful to be sat the computer, but today it feels miraculously better! Hope it stays this way from now on, cos I was starting to panic that if I was in so much pain at just 10 weeks, how was I going to cope later on?

My BF and her family arrived late lst night and I saw them briefly today, but hoping to spend some quality time with the tomorrow  

Karin- I believe 100% in self-preservation, and if you feel it would be too upsetting to make the visit, then don't force yourself hunni. You must protect yourself as much as you can. You can visit the baby any time, when you are feeling stronger. Hopefully once the HSG is out the way, you'll be able to move forwards again. Sending big    your way   

Ready- wow, August is going to be a heck of a busy month for you! I still can't believe how quickly everything happened with your house sale though! And 18 times to see Mamma Mia? Well, that's the best recommendation- I'll certainly try to catch it at the theatre if ever I get chance.

Bec- oh poor W- can't believe he's been so poorly. Lola sends big get well soon    his way.  

Debs- all the best with your 1st month back on Clomid    Have you been on that dose before?

MarieLou- great news that you will be cycling again so soon. You know we're behind you all the way!     

Sarah- that was a brave move, selling the babystuff, but like you say, it's a big step in helping you move on   Good luck with the job-hunting  

Love Jo xx


----------



## Marielou

Karin - AF is due today, I have 28 day cycles    Typical, I want af to start and it stays away  
I start the cycle after this one. 

I know what you mean about newborns - my sister is expecting a suprise baby in december, now, I adore my nieces so I know full well I will be all gooey and loving when baby is born ... however, I find the pregnancy hard to handle.  I rarely speak to my sister so don't much pregnancy talk, which helps. 

Jo - Glad you're feeling better, hope the sciatica stays away   


I must be totally insane, as I am starting to get a little excited at the thought of IVF  
Marie xxx


----------



## Caz

Evening Another Miracleys...really must come up with a bettter name than that! 

Karin, yep 100% on the self preservation thing too. Do what's right for you. Flippin' family and friends.  They don't get it do they? Why does everyone think that, just because you've had one child, you're miraculously cured and can pop them out no problem? 
If I don't get on this thread before Monday, oodles of luck for you and  for lovely clear tubes. 

Sarah  well done on getting the baby stuff out. It must have been a very  and  moment so  and I'm proud of you!

Marie, typical AF.  If she doesn't show tomorrow, break out the skin tight white jeans and go rollerskating down the beach....well it worked in all the 90's tampon adverts!  I know what you mean about pregnancies. I have no problem, for the most part, with babies, even fairly young ones but I still get lumpy in my throat when I see ladies with bumps...except FFers because that always makes me smile.  You go get excited girl! 

Jo, is the heat any better out there? Enjoy your time with your friends and I hope that nasty sciatica stays away.

Bec, don't think we've "met" on this thread before so hi and snuggles for your poorly little man. Hope he is better soon.

Hello Debs, back on the bandwagon too I see oh fellow Birth Club Buddy. Loads of luck! 

R4F oh I hope your busy workload doesn't make it difficult for you and, of course I hope that you _can_ go ahead with IVF then too,

Nothing going on for me here. AF finished so just getting on with it and waiting for mid cycle. I am still procrastinating about phoning the GP and trying to sort out clomid and possibly met. Part of me doesn't want to because that's like admitting to myself we're really trying again and at the moment I'm not too upset when AF shows up because I'm not really expecting a miracle after all this time. But I know if I start medications I'll have to admit to myself (mentally) that we've got to make an effort and I am just so scared of getting to that horrible place I was before when we were trying. I don't want to get my hopes up and be let down. Even DH said it last night (then again, he also said he'd go along with anything that meant more rumpy pumpy  ). I guess it would be easier not to try and just go around happy with my one lovely little boy but, I can't help it I just don't feel like I'm done yet. Today I was watching the mums coming down my road with their kids from school - three mums and about 8 kids between them and I just kept thinking "I want to be walking more than one home from school one day".  
It's funny but, after having our little ones, you would think the pain of infertility would be less somehow but, you know it isn't at all. It still hurts and it's still a pile of poo.  I just want to be normal and go and get pg like every normally fertile person out there. 
Oooh excuse my self pity.  You don't know how grateful I am to have this area to spout off as I just don't think there's anywhere else on FF where my self indulgent wallowing like this would go down so well, althoguh, of course feel free to tell me to stop being such a drama queen.  
Anyway, I think I need booting up the  to make that docs apopintment or I will NEVER do it and I guess I am just going to have to take the bad with the good (hopefully).  All kicks greatly received. 

C~x


----------



## Macmillan

Caz - 

large kick coming your way then, and then a  

Totally agree, IF still sucks even though we're all lucky enough to be mummies already...

Bec  x


----------



## Marielou

Caz - I can so relate - if I kick you up the bum, will you kick me?!   
I do the same thing with children walking home from school - think 'ooooh I hope when Ethan starts I'm taking a toddler/baby home with me' or that one day I'm walking 2 children home from school.    I know things won't ever be as painful as BE (before Ethan   ) but the pain now for me is thinking of Ethan without a sibling and realising that even when a miracle happens .. infertility lives on  

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Thanks for everyones comments on self preservation... I don't feel quite such a selfish cow now. 

*Jo* Sorry to hear about your back problems but glad that it's disappeared. Did you suffer with your back with Lola? Hope you've had a lovely day with your BF today. 

*Ready4* You are such a star.  Thanks for all the support you give me.

*Marie* I have to agree, sometimes the thought that Emma might one day ask me for a sibling really hits hard.  I didn't realise you were having 2 af's before starting  Sorry.

*Caz* It's amazing but ALL my friends get pregnant at the drop of a nightie!!!  And they all believe that it will be that way for me now. If I hear "your body knows what to do now" one more time!!!!!!!!!!!!    And now for a short sharp kick up the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make that appointment!!!  On the other hand... I know how you feel.  How am I ever going to be strict with Emma!!! Useless!!!  

*Bec* How is W doing now? Feeling much better I hope.

*Sades* I think sometimes it does get to the point where you stop talking and start "doing".  Trouble is I can't tell you when that is!!!!  Hope you feel better. 

Big hello to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Jo, oh poor you hun.  I have back problems and get sciatica like pain so completely sympathize.  The shooting pain is just awful.  How is it now?  Has it eased up?  I hope it was a one time thing.  I'm happy for you that your BF is visiting as I'm sure you'll share many laughs together.  Oh yes...is you ever get a chance, go see Mamma Mia in the theatre! (Of course I'm biased)

Marielou, you're not insane for getting excited for ivf.  After all, it's the possible outcome that's exciting.

Caz, thanks for your wishes. It's so hard getting back on the rollercoaster and you should only jump back on when you and dh are ready.  I think people not going through this think that we shouldn't be upset or feel anything if it doesn't work once we have a child but that is SO wrong.  THe desire is just as strong so our little ones aren't only children and to have them interact with a sibling...and when it doesn't work, it hurts.  But jumping back on the rollercoater also make it possible to have that sibling for our child.  

Sades, sending you big hugs. Hope you're feeling better.

Karin, you are such a sweetheart...a "selfish cow" is the last thing to call you.  And we all here are in the same boat and totally understand how hard it is to see newborns at the moment.  I have a change of plans and am seeing Mamma MIa tomorrow night instead of Monday night (yah...one less day to wait) so can give you my report on MOnday.  And speaking of which...in case I don't sign on tomorrow night...want to send you good luck wishes for Monday's HSG.    I know it's scary, but whatever the outcome is, it's good information that will help you get to your goal.  I'll be thinking of you and crossing my fingers.

Really starting to feel down about things again.  My stomach has been strange...especailly after eating so I'm worried that the endo has returned.  Plus, I'm getting minor pains on my side.  Plus with this dr's track record, I know to just expect a statement of "it'll be another 3 month wait" (probably for the surgeon consulation cause the meds won't have worked).  We've been hunting for new bedroom furniture and don't know whether to get an extra piece...since we'll have extra closest for the bedrooms not being used (but have been hoping to fill at least one of them up with another child).  Sorry for being so pessimistic and down. ..just feeling like this won't happen and we just gotta accept that Evan will be our only child.


----------



## becca

hi ya girls,

hope your all well , still no news with me ..but dont worry ill let you know as soon as something happens.

      

for you all xx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Ready*    I know the waiting is hard and it feels like it many never happen but it will. It's such a terrible thing to have to wait and while you're waiting your mind does funny things. This added to the feelings you are getting making you think about the endo returning, I'm not surprised that you feel down. But we are all here for you and I truly hope that this appointment wont bring you more waiting but forward movement.    Can't wait to hear what you thought of Mamma Mia - enjoy it hun you deserve it. 

*Becca* Nearly there... so excited when i saw you had left a post... thought it was "news"!!!  Have you had anything at all... show or on and off contractions? Thinking of you and looking forward to meeting your new little person. 

We've had a good day today with friends coming for Sunday lunch but now they've gone I feel a little panicky about tomorrow.  Please let it be okay. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi

Just popping in to wish Karin all the best for tomorrow    

Sorry, for no more personals, but have had a really hectic weekend, and I'm beyond the realms of tiredness right now, so forgive me and I'll try and catch up tomorrow.

Love Jo xx


----------



## karen u

Hi, karen here...just had a text from Becca...

She is on her way to hospital to be looked at as she has been leaking something since 4 this morning. 

I will keep you all posted to the progress.

karen
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- good luck for the HSG today


----------



## sarahc

She was supposed to be calling me this morning for a natter - typical!  We only text each other last night. Thanks for info Karen how are you? x x x


----------



## karen u

I am good ta Sarah...we will have to meet up in the hols..maybe go to the park or something.
I am soooo excited for her...no news as yet though.
x


----------



## karen u

Just had another text, Becca is in hospital waiting to be induced...she said she will explain later. 
I will keep you all informed.
karen


----------



## sarahc

ooh exciting glad she's having it now - means I can get a cuddle in before my hols. Def up for a trip to the park my dates\are filling up because of hols so I'll give you a text later we can sort it out x x x x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oo,what a difference a day makes!!   So looking forward to hearing Becca's news!   Thanks Karen for keeping us informed  

Karin, not sure what time your HSG is today, but thinking of you. I'll definitely pop back later to see how you got on   

Ready, thanks, the sciatica pain has gone for now- it actually was in my lower right leg and left thigh. I never had it with Lola, but did have mild SPD from about 28 weeks if I remember rightly. I'm so sorry you're feeling down about things- I suppose it's only natural because you have been waiting in a kind of limbo for so long now, and it all gets too much.   I hope you start to feel better soon  

Caz- I'll happily give you a kick up the   if that's what you really want, as long as I can follow it swiftly by a big   Don't feel bad for wallowing a little hun- I think it does us the world of good. Sorry I can't help with your dilemma, but lots of sympathy/empathy coming your way   Still hot as hell here, thanks for asking, but more manageable for me at 35/36. It's when it hits 40+ that I can't cope!

Sades, it's a tough decision getting back on the rollercoaster- I really hope you can come to a decision that you're happy with. The only advice I might offer is...do you have to make a decision now? If you are having such a hard time deciding whether to go for it again, then maybe if you said you will one day, but not yet, it might take the pressure off? Just a thought, and sorry if it wasn't helpful  

Hi to Bec, Marie, Debs, Clare, Sarah and everyone else  

Looks like it's not only me who was exhausted from our weekend, but Lola too! She was back in bed by 1030 this morning, whereas she normally goes at around 1230! My BF's OH was admitted to hospital here at 420am yesterday morning with suspected appendicitis, but then was released last night after gastroenteritis was diagnosed. It meant that we were up at 30am yesterday though, visiting him in hospital and running around. He's much better now though, and out on the town tonight! 

DH's brother and his family arrived from Germany yesterday, so we've been out and about with them too, and it's been nonstop. Going to have a day at home to recoup I think, before we go out again tonight.

Back later
Love Jo xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

First of all thanks to *Karen* for letting us know about *Becca*... how exciting!! Funny as was only asking yesterday if she had any "signs"... looking forward to reading her news very soon.

Thanks for all the good wishes re HSG. Had it done. Was scary but not too bad until they put the dye in which really hurt. I guessed by this that there was problem especially after they had to put a second lot of dye through. Anyway the upshot of all this is one tube fine (forgot to ask which one though ) other they wouldn't comment on saying that there was a problem but they needed the radiologist to see my xray... which will take 2-3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Although I ALWAYS though I had at least one blocked tube finding out that this was the case hit me hard.  I feel like what I perceived my chances to be have now halved in just half an hour and one procedure. I now have to wait for the radiologist to view my xray and then send results to my cons. Think I will then try and speak or see cons sooner as don't want to wait until September which is when next cons appointment is. Bizarrely having spoken to gynae lady and xray lady they have both said that I should try this month (grrrr... that's why I asked cons, now it's too late for my clomid dose this month ) So Dh2b says he wants to try naturally and I guess there is nothing to lose. I feel like the doors are starting to close around me and this is only going to get harder... can't really word how I feel.

Thanks for listening ladies... what would I do without you all. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

Karin - wanted to wish u luck but looks like u had the test already!    sorry to hear about the results and its a bummer that u have to wait soo long to find out what they have to say..... ....its annoying when they tell u too late that u can go ahead with summin (i.e clomid) but at least DH2B is very supporting and want to try au naturale, it cant do no harm    huge hugs hun  

Sugar - how are you keeping, enjoy time with your family...they are all over the world!  

Ready -    hope u feeling bit better today hun! 

hi everyone else, just thought Id pop my head in and see how u r all doing!!  

Ax


----------



## ready4Family

karen, thanks so much for the news about becca.  Am so excited for her (well, after the labour part).

becca, sending you big good luck wishes and am thinking of you.  Can't wait to hear the official news that bubs is here.  Hope labour is as easy as can be.  

karin, how did your HSG go?  Was it an easy test for you?  what did they say?  I am thinking of you too today and hope you get the reassurance that everything is ok.  I saw the Mamma Mia movie last night.  Loved it, but I'm with you and nothing beats seeing it live in the theatre.  It was interesting with a few of the differences they did.  Meryl Streep did great as Donna.  Pierce looked great, but I almost had a hard time controlling my laughter when he sang (poor guy was trying so hard),  PM me if you want to discuss more as I don't want to say too much for anyone else reading.  Anyways, hope things went well today.  And thanks for being there when feelign down...as always.

Jo, am so happy that the sciatica pain is gone...and let's hope you don't experience the SPD.  Any kind of back or joint pain is awful.  And of course there's the extra challenge of needing to take care of Lola at the same time.  Thanks for your words.  Gosh, what a scare you must have all had with your BF's OH.  Glad he's ok and didn't have to have surgery (especially being away from home).  It sure is a busy time for you with visitors..but that's a great thing!

Feeling bad since I snapped at dh last night.  Think I'm stil down about all this, feelign very negative.  Then on the other side, I was on an "up" from seeing the Mamma Mia movie, and just wasn't in the mood for his teasoing of how bad it probably was.  If it makes me that happy, then why can't he leave it at that rather than tryign to ruin it for me?


----------



## ready4Family

Karin and Amee, our posts crossed.

Karin, so sorry to hear that one tube may be blocked.  Can imagine how you feel as it's another hurdle.  And I totally sympathize with you in being left in the dark and having to wait to hear.  It's qutie cruel.  And ugh...how you could have gone ahead iwth the clomid.  Like you, I hate wasted time!  As for your results, just know that there are other options if need be and you can still get your dream. I still have lots of hope for you hun.  We're always here to listen.  Sending you big hugs.

Amee, how are you doing?


----------



## karen u

Latest news on Becca, an hour ago, contractions were 3 mins apart. she was waiting to see consultant to decide on what was going to happen.
karen


----------



## Marielou

Ooooh how exciting for Becca - I hope there is a new baby bundle by now!   

Karin - Sorry to hear your news about your tube    Its just awful to have to wait - 2-3 weeks is a lifetime when the outcome is so important   Best of luck with TTC naturally this month, I hear that you can generally be more fertile after a HSG, I so hope so!  

ready -   at you snapping at DH.  Are things better now?  I am SO looking forward to watching Mamma Mia! 

AF arrived today, so can sort out my blood tests for this week.  Worked out that I should have my Hysteroscopy mid/late august (around 20th) and start d/r in september, start stims mid sept with EC around October 3rd.  Ethan is 2 on October 8th, so hopefully part of my 2ww should be taken up with his birthday plans, plus my dad is back in the UK that week so I can get Mark to get some time off and we can go down to Milton Keynes and spend time with my family (who know nothing about this IVF) and try and forget I'm on a 2ww (Ok, stop laughing, I know full well I won't forget!   )

Marie xxx


----------



## sarahc

marielou  forget about the 2ww


----------



## karen u

I am happy to announce the safe arrival of Ruby, 8lb 4 1/2 oz at 4.55am this morning.
Both mum and baby are very tired


 CONGRATULATIONS BECCA PAUL & JACK


----------



## sarahc

Congrats Becca Paul and Jack - look forward to seeing you all x x x

thanks karen for all the updates x x x x


----------



## karen u

I have been on tender hooks all night....


----------



## KW33

Welcome to the world little Ruby!!!   

Congratulations Becca, Paul and Jack.

Thanks Karen for keeping us updated.

Karin, Alan and Emma

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, wonderful news on the birth of Ruby.     Wonderful news and am so happy for you!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Congrats!

Thanks karen for the update!


----------



## sarahc

me too Karen as soon as my phone went this morning I jumped on it!! fab news I've already been shopping looking forward to seeing her.
hopefully she can join us on our playdate too in a few weeks x x x


----------



## ready4Family

That's so cool that some of you are actually able to get together in person!


----------



## sarahc

Karen Becca and I have known each other 4 years now and although I don't see as much of them as I would like we do meet up. we all live close by and it is nice  we know each other is there if we ever need it 

x x x


----------



## Marielou

Awwww congratulations Becca on the arrival of baby Ruby!    

Marie xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Becca - CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF LITTLE RUBY
lovely news  

Well that's me started the downregging today - my scan was ok - so here we go again 

Bec x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Becca and DH -     Huge Congrats on the safe arrival of Ruby  

Bec - Very best of luck       

Karin -    How are you feeling today?  Hope you are ok   .

Karen - Thanks for posting Beccas news.


Not happy with DH, he cant remember where he's put my clomid, so only managed 2 days on it this cycle, will need to have a proper look for it, looked in all the usual places and still cant find it,    , looks like i'll need to grovel to my GP for some more.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karin, sorry for my absence- I've PM'd you hunni 

Becca- fabulous news!!!!   And I _*adore*_ the name Ruby! Welcome to the world little princess, can't wait to see some photos of you! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Caz

Hello ladies.

Becca, huge congrats on the arrival of Ruby.  Yes a lovely name! I will go post on your birth thread too! 

Karen, thank you for the Becca updates.  I wasn't on much yesterday but still got quite excited scrolling through them. 

Debs, silly mare your DH  Did you ever find the clomid? Did you look in the fridge, under the bonnet of the car...all the usual odd places we stash stuff when our brains are a bit  with the drugs? 

Karin,  I am sorry you have not got any conclusive repost about your tube and I won't bore you with "at least you've got one" as I know how I felt when I found out one of mine was knackered and it doesn't help even if it's true.  But, you know, they do say that just having a HSG can clear things out so it's definitely wrth trying in the next month or so. 

Sades, lovely to see you here. It's so hard deciding to go again isn't it? Loads of luck! 

Marie, glad AF showed her ugly face and you are getting all sorted now. Must feel a bit real now. I know you did the FET but they're so not the same, drug wise as the full whammy are they? 

R4F,  for your DH and be sure to tease him to death next time he has slightly dodgy taste in anything... I did to my DH the other night as he sat watching (trying to watch anyway) Event Horizon, which is a fairly terrible movie IMO. He got fed up and hada  moan and I pointed out that I was only doing to his films what he always does to mine. He shut up then.  

I have a bit of a funny story. I joined a site called My monthly cycles at the start of July. It's just a basic cycle tracking thing with a calender and you put in your AF dates and luteal phase etc and it calculates when your next AF is due, when you are fertile etc. You can also track your AF/PMT symptoms and you can set up so you get emails on or before your fertile times and your AF and also to prompt for things like doing a self exam on your breasts etc. It's excellent for me because I am singularly useless at remembering where I am in any cycle without it being stamped on my forehead... 
Anyway I set my email notifications so it sends me one for various things and I thought I might as well set up the one for a breast exam too. Well you can put in whatever email title you want to on them and I thought I'd have a bit of fun and put in "Caz, it's time for a fiddle" on that one thinking well, it would catch my eye in my inbox. 
That was weeks ago and I forget all about it. The other day I am wading through my email (that I haven't checked for about a week so plenty of junk) and I see this really odd title of a message "Caz It's Time For A Fiddle" and think how odd! And I start getting a bit paranoid as, pretty much nowhere else on the net do I call myself Caz (although a few people do in RL) so wondering who wants me to have a fiddle and a fiddle of what?   
Well it didn't take me too long to work out what had happened but it did give me a bit of a laugh when I realised. I think I may have to go back and change my notifications so it sends me an email with a slightly more generic title. Can't wait for the one telling me I'm fertile...I wonder what email title I picked for that? 

C~x


----------



## leanne marie

Congratulations on the safe arrival of baby ruby


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oooooo, I've been for a sneaky scan today!

I was feeling a bit rough this afternoon- hot flushes, headache and hardening of my tum, so DH phoned the hospital and got me in 2 days earlier than planned for my scan.

All is well  - bubs was a bit sleepy, but measuring well for dates (47.4mm) thumping heartbeat and......the dr reckons it's a blue one!!!  I honestly can't believe that he can tell already, but even I have to say, the evidence seemd to be staring us in the face! 

Take a look and tell me what you think....

The pic on the left is a front view of bubs, and on the right is a close up of in between 'his' legs!


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, they'll always be things to worry us...from pre-conception right up to they're...well, don't think we'll ever stop.  Can imagine the hot flushes, etc are a part of your body changing.  I'm just so happy for you that all is well with bubs.  Must have been quite emotional seeing him/her.  Hmmm...isn't it a tad too early to determine the sex?  Wonderful photos!

Caz, funny story about the "time for fiddle" email.  Sounds like a great website though.  You're right...I'll have to get dh back next time there's something that he enjoys watching...and see how he feels.  

debs, that's just awful.  Did you ever find the clomid?

Bec, wow...so you're on your way again.  That's exciting.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you.

karin, how you doing?  Any more word on a follow up appointment?  I do hope you're ok as I know the HSG results aren't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Marielou

Jo - How tiny is that little bottom?!    I dunno, 11 weeks seems really early to be able to see the sex - is it possible that its still the end of the tail there? (I hope I'm making sense, you know embryos have a little tail in the 1st tri!) - if not, it sure does look like a little boy!  If it is a boy, he has a big one!   

Bec - Best of luck for the IVF, does it feel strange to be injecting/sniffing again?

Debs - Have you found the clomid yet?!  What is DH like!?   

Caz - You really made me laugh with your email story   I'd have loved to have seen your face when you saw it!   

Went to meet some friends today in the park, one of them had a new baby to show off, he was gorgeous and of course I was all broody and loving it.  Then, the other friend announced she was pregnant by saying 'We're going to have a new baby, aren't we, Amy?' (her DD)  - she was hardly showing but was 27 weeks and had kept it to herself for this long!    Anyway, I am thrilled for her but admit to feeling a pang - I wish Ethan was looking forward to having a new baby   - hey, hopefully he will be in a few months time     

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

*Jo* OMG... you've had your scan... what beautiful pictures!!! Have to say although it's still early... looks like a boy to me!!! 

*Ready* How are you doing hun? Still feeling low?  Always here if you need to chat.

*Caz* Funny story!!! I wonder what other surprises you have in store for yourself!!! 

*Marie* Awww...  It's hard when friends are announcing new little ones but before long you'll be here telling us that Ethan is going to be a big brother!!!   

*Bec* Lots of love and luck for this cycle!!!   

*Debs* Did you find the Clomid?  DH!!!

I'm okay, coping and will try this month although not perhaps as full on as the last few months. But I'm still spotting.  Is this normal? Sacred that I'll get an infection which is the last thing I need.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - I spotted for quite a few days after my HSG too   

Marie -   

R4F - No, i havent found them yet, will have a proper look tomorrow,    still for DH.

Bec - How are you doing?


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

Ready –,like you I am trying to improve my diet. I took pineapple juice and brazil nuts, milk and a small aspirin last time (sounds mad I know but others had taken them and I gave them a go)So I am taking my crazy combination again this time 

Karin – hope you are feeling a bit better 

Jo – your bubba looks amazing! 

Marie – the very best of luck with your cycle 

Well I am getting my frosties put back next week all being well. have bloods later this week then next week and then fingers toes and everything crossed 

Still trying to get to know you all  

Wishing


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Hopefuls 

*Bec* - all the best with d-regging hunni- hope you don't suffer too many symptoms  
*Wishing*- oo, how exciting FET next week! have everything crossed that the thaw goes well and you'll be PUPO before we know it! 
*Debs*- aww how frustrating misplacing the clomid  Men eh? And if he's anything like my DH, even if you asked him to find it, he couldn't see it if it was staring him in the face! 
*Karin* - hope the spotting clears up soon hun, so you can resume BMS without too many worries 
*Marie*-  Stay positive hun, Ethan _will_ be looking forward to a new baby in a few months    
*Caz*  at time for a fiddle!! Please let us know what you picked for the fertile time email when it comes....bet it can't top that!! 
*Becca* Hope Ruby is settling in beautifully and that you are recovering ok 

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

becca, hope you're feeling well after the birth and enjoying that new DD of yours!

Marielou, it's so hard seeing others having more kids, isn't it?  Sending you hugs.  PS..that's something not even showing at 27 weeks.

Karin, thanks for asking about me.  Still having low moments mixed with feeling better.  I remember being warned that spotting may occur with the HSG but I didn't end up experience it, so cant comment on how long it would last.  Maybe give your dr a call if you're concerned.  Are you in pain as well?

debs, bad dh!  Can't believe he misplaced the clomid!

Wishing, don't think it's mad to do what you can t make it work as there's so much we cannot control.  I tried the brazil nut thing last time too and my dr prescribes baby aspirin....plus many on here also drink the pineapple juice.  That's exciting that it's not long until FET.  How many frosties do you have?

jo, you still feeling yucky or did the hot flashes, nausea and stuff pass?  At least you know it's for a good cause.

Last AF was end of June after our mock cycle so I wonder if I'll get one soon or if they'll stop cold.  I'm guesing the latter but sometimes it takes a couple months for it to stop with each cycle getting longer and longer.  If that's the case, it'll make it hard if the dr says we can go ahead with ivf since when would we start?  Our follow up appointment is 3 weeks today.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ready hunni, so sorry I missed you off my personals...how did that happen?   Forgive me?

Feeling better today thanks, think bubs must have been having a growth spurt yesterday.   As for your cycle, couldn't the doc give you a month of BCP prior to starting IVF so that you can time when your period starts? or would that mess with your system too much?


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, I'm never speaking to you again!  Just kidding of course.    Glad to hear that you're doing better.  Bubs must have wanted to show off for the scan so he (a "he", right?  ) would be as big as possible.  As for us, don't know how this clinic works, but my past clinic always started wtih the pill with ovulation prevention injections on week 3 of the pill.  I think this is comparable to the donwregging stage that you gals in the UK talk about.  Just dont' know if the dr would start the BCP anytime or would need to wait for AF to start it.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Glad I'm forgiven!   I've just remembered I was given a tablet called Norethisterone for a few days to induce a period- another possibility...??


----------



## ready4Family

Yeah...i've been put on provera (most recent time with mock cycle) so guess he'll probably do that again.


----------



## Marielou

Jo - I just showed DH your scan pics and he said 'Bl00dy hell, he's gonna be a big boy'    Typical male, always thinking of size .....  

Had my blood tests done today - oh, and sent off my forms for becomming a childminder.  Also had a woman approach me at baby group, with a view to me looking after her little boy (15 months old) from late september - be lovely as Ethan knows him well.    

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening ladies,

Tough day seeing tiny little newborn but I survived. Spotting finally almost stopped so I guess it's all systems go here although we are at PIL for the weekend so that will "interrupt" things slightly!! 

*Debs* Makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one spotting for more than a day, thanks. 

*Marie * Glad you got all bloods done today. And brilliant news about becoming a childminder... will be lovely for Ethan to have someone he knows... little friend. 

*Ready4* I would guess that your doc would give you something to bring on AF and then all systems go... it's getting much closer now. 

*Jo* Glad you are feeling better. Do have any names for a boy? Was Lola always going to be Lola if a girl or was it a last minute name?

*Wishing* Can't believe you have your frosties put back next week!!! Tons of love and luck for your cycle!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Marielou, what a compliment for someone to ask you to look after thier child.

Karin, hugs to you with having to be around a newborn.  It's soooo hard and pushes the knife in deeper.  Very glad to hear that the spotting stopped.  I'm seeing Mamma Mia again on the weekend...looking forward to it.

Really upset today as last night I had a little riff with my MIL.  It was just both of us being overly sensitive due to something that happened in the past between us, but we've always been so close so hope this isn't the end of our friendship.  We're supposed to be going to We Will Rock You together on the weekend.  Hope she'll still want to go with me.


----------



## Macmillan

Evening all

Sorry have been awol - really tired with the downregging - evil hormones   

Big news here - W is crawling at last    and he's so pleased with himself!  Also discovered the joys of the cupboard door - open, close, giggle, open, close, giggle, open, close, giggle...  

R4F -    hope your MIL comes round and you can enjoy your night out

Karin - glad the HSG is all done now, good luck for this cycle

Marielou - when do you start this cycle?  are you going to keep me company?

Sugar - wow, is it really?, no!  can they really tell this early?     fab pics

Wishing -         for your FET next week


Bec  x


----------



## Caz

Macmillan said:


> Big news here - W is crawling at last  and he's so pleased with himself! Also discovered the joys of the cupboard door - open, close, giggle, open, close, giggle, open, close, giggle...


Oh that sounds familiar!  Your life is officially over now, you know that!  Well done William  Not long until you'll be walking and then running and then driving your mother ragged trying to catch you... 

R4F,  I hope you made up with your MIL and went to see it together. I am sure you can both take a step back realise it 's not worth ruining your friendship over if you're really close.

Karin, hop you are having a god time and PIL and amnaging to find some you time IYKWIM! 

Wishing and Hopeing, when is your ET date?  loads of 

Jo OMG?  That's not is it?  It can't be, honestly. I think MArie is right and it's more likely to be the vetiges of the tail than his er boybits. Well if it is he's one lucky baby! He/she looks fab anyway, thank you for sharing them. 

Marie, good grief, how can someone keep a bump sectret for 27 weeks?  I was a house at that stage! Glad you survived the baies and  for the broodyness.

Debs, did that clomid ever turn up? 

Well, I got my notification for time to start BMS... It was dead boring though "Time to Get Jiggy!" You'd think I could come up with something better than that.  I doubt they'll be much jigging in this house this weekend as my little man is poorly. He had a temperature of 40 degrees yesterday and has been snotty and listeless today. Not nice in this heat at all. 

C~x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Bec, big milestone for your DS.  That's great!  It's a new world for them when they become mobile.  HOw's the downregging going? Hope you're not feeling any side affects.

Caz, thanks for your words.  So sorry to hear that your DS is not well.  It's awful when they're sick.  Hope he feels better real soon.

Was supposed to go out with friends last night but was sick yesterday with the flu.  Going to see We will Rock You today.  Still not 100% but as long as the vomiting stays away (sorry if tmi), I'm going.  Not missing it...and we have 2nd row so they're amazing seats.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Well after a predictably LONG weekend with PIL  we are home!!  It's been so hot all weekend but we did take Emma to the zoo yesterday and she had such fun, mostly just toddling around... so we have a sticky crotchety baby today. Cool bath and bed for her I think!!!

*Caz* Sorry your little man is poorly - so hard at the best opf times without the super heat we've been having. Hope he's feeling better very soon.

*Bec* Well done W!!!!!!!!!!!   And the the constant saying no and picking things up and chasing after him begins!!!  What fun!!!

*Ready* Sorry to hear about riff with MIL as I know you have a good relationship... hope it's all cleared up now and you feel well enough to see the show!!! Have a ball.. I'm jealous!!! 

*Becca* Hope that all is well with you and your family, hope to see some pictures of Ruby soon. 

Hi to Jo, Debs, Deb, Marie, Clare and everyone else.

We have started the BMS but not making it a marathon this month!!!  Not in this weather!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello!

We had a lovely day at the zoo yesterday, Ethan SCREAMED with terror when he saw the monkey's   but loved roaring at the tigers and saying 'cat' to the Meercats   Lovely, lovely day. 
Today we've been to the park to play, Ethan met some 'big' girls (none of them over 4   ) who loved him and immediatly made him 'Daddy' to their 'Mummy' and then 'King' to the 'Queen'    - they kept asking him questions like 'Whats your name, little boy?' and he'd answer them in babble (he's pretty slow with talking, he babbles non-stop but only has 6-10 words in his vocab) and they'd look all knowing and say 'Oh yes, you must talk in baby talk'   Very funny and sweet. 

Karin - Which zoo did you go to?  We went to Chester Zoo, and plan on going back in a few weeks.  

Bec - Well done to William!   I'll be behind you (following you with a bump, hopefully   ) and start in about 6 weeks time.  I did give birth 5 weeks early last time though, so we might still be birth buddies  

ready - Hope you feel better today  

Caz - I know, there was NO mistaking I was pregnant at 27 weeks!   Mum is tiny as well, I'd guess a size 6 so where she is hiding that baby is anyone's guess!   

Marie xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello  

Just a quickie, as I'm whacked and off to bed soon, but just wanted to pop in and say hi and give you all one of these  

Hope to catch up properly soon.

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Marie* We went to Twycross zoo. Funny though as my PIL have not long moved from Liverpool and spent the whole day saying how much better Chester Zoo was!!!  To be honest I think Emma was a little young to really enjoy the animals but she had such fun running around. Awww Ethan has a little fan club... I love that "Daddy to their Mummy!!) so cute!!!

*Jo* Seeing that you have reached that lovely 12 week mark!!!  

We have managed BMS only once so far but no +OPK either.  Starting to worry that I don't ovulate without drugs now to add to the blocked tube.  Anyway BMS continues tonight with a night off ( ) tomorrow as I'm away with Emma at my BF and my 3 gorgeous godchildren. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, sounds like you had a great weekend.  I love takign EVan to the zoo as they get so excited seeing the animals.  Did she love it?  Thanks...MIL and I are find now.  I'll be crossign my fingers for you as always.

Marieou, glad you had such a nice day at the zoo too.  Sounds adorable watching him interact with the other kids.

Jo, I"m with Karin in seeing that you're 12 weeks already.  That's great!  Hopefully you'll get some energy back real soon.

I've been sick with the flu since Saturday...off and on.  Still not 100% but doing better.  Hate beeing sick cause i feel like a bad mom as I have to lay low and let dh do everything.  Just pray neither dh nor Evan catch anything.

PS - Actually got AF yesterday which was a surprise since I usually don't get it unless on the pill or after a BFN or mock cycle.  But then again, sometimes it takes a couple AFs for it to completely stop.


----------



## KT

Hi all

Just wanted to say hello really. Am I currently doing a FET cycle - our last attempt at a sibling. As you can see we have been truly blessed already but we still have that urge so here we go again. 
I'm not very good a posting regularly but feeling a bit jittery about it all today (currently having progesterone tests to decide if we can continue with a natural cycle).

Anyway wishing you all love and luck
Kerry


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

*Kerry * - hello

*Jo * - thanks, lets hope I am joining you soon

*Ready4* - I have 8 left and we are thawing 4, scared to go with thawing 2 incase they aren't good enough. Good luck with your follow up appt. Hope your AF sorts itself out Good luck with sorting things out with your MIL

*Karin * - thanks hunni , I am starting to stress, you must be fed up seeing my posts here and on the other boards  Its tough seeing newborns, you did well to go. Hope you had fun at your PIL finding new quiet fun things to do.  We were away with hubbys family one summer and hubby was in the middle of injecting me when my MIL went to come in to the room. We didn't tell family we were going thru treatments and im sure she thought we were up to something much more fun.Keep that marathon up hehe

*Bec* thank you for the positive vibes

*Caz * - hope your little man is feeling a bit better, good luck with your fun and frolics

Well i go in for bloods in the morning and phone the lab in the afternoon to see if i am 'ready'. I am stressed as my accupuncturist has stopped working and i gave so much credit to her helping to make it work .I have also lost a prayer coin. Hubby found it this time when i was going through treatment and i believed he found it for a reason and took it to all the scans and had it with me when i went into labour. It has dissappeared and i have this fear that it came into my life to help me have my son and now it slike ive had my turn and its gone. I KNOW it sounds a bit  but I cant help it I have been turning the house upside down and its nowhere 
Anyway,  i will keep looking

Love to you all, Wishing xxx


----------



## Marielou

Had another lovely day today - went to a teddy bears picnic and had a lovely time   Then back home and made fairy cakes together, Ethan really loved that, a budding chef, like his daddy! (a Head Chef) I've just made a batch of carrot cake muffins - yum!

Had a call from Ofsted today, they're coming out to inspect me on thursday   I feel very unprepared and need to do soooooo much! Panic, panic!

Wishing - Best of luck for tomorrow   

Kerry - Hello  Best of luck for your FET   

ready - Hope you feel better soon  

Marie xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning 

*Marie*- it sounds like you're having some fabulous days out (and in!) with Ethan! Isn't it great? All these things are what I always dreamed of doing when I became a mummy, and feel so lucky to be experiencing them now. Best of luck with Ofsted tomorrow, I'm sure you'll do just fine 

*Karin* I can't help but remain positive for you this month   Have a lovely time with your BF and godchildren- bet Emma will have lots of fun at the sleepover! We like Rafael for a boy, although I'm still considering a few other options, and yes, Lola was always going to be Lola, even before we conceived! 

*Ready* Yes, energy is returning now, and it's great! Glad to see that you made up with MiL- it's horrible when you have any sort of conflict isn't it? Sorry to hear you've been unwell- hope you're 100% again soon 

*Wishing* All the best for your bloods today- I hope you get good news.  I can understand that you're upset at losing your coin, I hope it turns up soon, or that you find something else to bring you comfort and luck in this cycle.

*Caz* Sorry to hear B's been unwell, poor little man. Hope he's on the mend now 

*Bec*  well done W! And so the fun really begins!!! 

*Debs* How are you? Did you manage to ovulate this month with the lower dose of clomid? Hope so 

*Kerry* All the best for your upcoming FET.  Your boys look absolutely scrummy!  

Well my lovelies, I'll be MIA for the next couple of weeks as me and Lola fly to England tomorrow and my parents have no PC  Really looking forward to the trip back (shopping heaven!!) but will miss DH desperately  Hope there's lots of lovely news for me to catch up with on my return.

I'll miss you!
Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

KT, hi there.  I remember you from when we were cycling with our boys.  Your two are so sweet looking.  Wishing you all the best in your upcoming FET.  Have you started the cycle yet?

wishing, that's great that you have lots of frosites so you can choose the best of the 4 and then still have some in the freezer. How did your scan go?  Did you get a date?  Can totally understand your good luck charm and wanting to repeat history.  I felt similar in my actions or obsessing with dates of procedures.  WIshing you all the best.

Marielou, sounds like you have had some great days planned.

jo, yeah...it deeply upsets me knowing that I've angered someone and they're not pleased with me.  I have a good heart and only mean well..something things are just misunderstood...but thankfully MIL and I are fine now.  So glad that you're getting your energy back and can enjoy the pregnancy..and of course it'll be easier with Lola.  Have a great trip in England with Lola.  Bet your folks can't wait.  TOo bad dh can't join you.

Can't believe I'm still feelign like crap from the flu that started on Saturday.  Never had one that has lasted more then 24 hours.  My asthma is also acting up though so the slight nausea could also be due to that..but boy does it knock you out when you're not well.  I just want to hibernate and return when I'm back to myself (without missing my appointment of course...he he).


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Jo - I got my surge yesterday so DH is a happy man for a few days   , ive actually surged 1 week early, it must have been the higher clomid dose even though i only had 2.5 doses.

Karin - I used 2OPK's yesterday as the morning one had a feint line and i'd forgotten all about testing in the afternoon, so i did and got a strong line this time, hope you got yours  

Marie - You sound so much more positive about this cycle   

Wishing - How did the call go?

R4F -    Hope you feel better soon   .

Bec - How are you doing?

Caz - How are you doing?


I'd actually thought about giving up the clomid and the fact that we couldnt find it was an omen, but had another think about it and im going to ask my DR for another prescription, will need it for the next cycle.  Not been very well over the weekend, had a D&V bug and so did DD, we are both feeling better now though.


Hope you are all well,

xDebsx


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls 

Well i called the lab and I have surged todayso its all systems go! Have to call them on friday aft, they will thaw they frosties on friday morning and if all goes well I go in on Saturday for replacement. Excited and dreading being on the 2ww again.

Marie – thanks, good luck with tomorrow 

Jo – thanks, have a lovely time 

Ready – thank you, hope you are feeling better soon 

Debs – good luck with the surge 

Hi the everyone else

wishing


----------



## becca

good morning guys,

hope your all doing well,

just wanted to say a massive thank you for the well wishes on here and the birth announcement thread (think some of you posted on there for me.)

ruby is being a little angel, dispite the truma of the labour and still the soreness, 

just wanted to send you all my love and im not going anywhere im still holding your hands i just want to see you all getting that bfp that you all deserve.

but a thank you for your support girls .


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Debs, so sorry to hear that you and DD also have been sick with the flu.  It's not fun, is it?  Hope you're both doing better now.

wishing, great news that you're ready.  Sending you lots of positive vibes for the thaw tomorrow and Saturday's transfer.  Are you taking time off or continuing on as normal?

becca, wonderful to see you as can imagine your time is very limited.  I'm just so happy for you with your new bundle of joy.  HOw's your ds doing?  Hope you're doing well and the soreness goes away real soon.  And...I love that you keep in touch.

Finally feeling normal today so the flu is now behind me.  Now I just want to fast forward to 2 weeks ahead for our appointment.


----------



## becca

r4f - hello hun so sorry to hear your poorly can you use olbus oil i swear by it when i have had colds in the past even safe in pregnancy .

ds was sooooooooooooo happy and loves hes sister to bits ...was a little strange for him the day we came home as he wanted a brother   but now all is settled....and he dotes on her.

xx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Had a fab time with BF and her brood!!! They are all so sweet with Emma and she adores them.

*READY* I'm sorry that you have been so poorly.  It's awful when you feel that drained and poorly. Glad you are feeling a little better now. 2 weeks to go... I have everything crossed for you. How are you feeling about it? 

*Becca* How wonderful to hear from you... let's have some pictures of little Ruby soon. Hope the soreness improve and you enjoy being at home with your little family. 

*Wishing* Sending you loads of  for the thaw and FET on Saturday. 

*Jo* Have a fab trip hun... it must be hard without DH but you'll be so busy having fun. 

*Debs* I finally got a +opk on Tuesday so we are almost in tune!!!  Be on the 2ww together again!!!   

*Kerry* Hi lots of  for your FET!!!

Big hello to everyone else.

We will have only managed BMS 3 times this month but I guess it only takes once  But not that hopeful. Going to phones cons secretary tomorrow to hassle for results.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

evening all

I feel sooo   that I dont post much, sorry but do try to catch up!!    honest!!

Karin and Debs - good luck wiht the BMSing..hope the clomid does this month do the trick!!    

Debs - sorry to hear u and H were sick..glad its gone tho, not nice in this weather!

Karin - I used to go Twycross zoo as a kid, nearest one is cotswolds now and DD loved it, esp the lions!!   

R4F - glad ure flu is gone not nice when u have a lo to look after as u just wnat to lay in bed and sleep forever...glad things are patyched up wiht ure MIL...I dont think my PIL will ever be my best friends!!    oh well, who needs them when I have a wonderful mum!    not long till that appt, u all ready and prepared for it?

Jo - have fun back in the uk with your family...Im sure u will be desperate to go back soon to see dh!!  

Wishing - good luck for staurday, hope it works out well!  

Becca - congrats again on little ruby!  

Im doing ok, dd is a handful at the mo, so is DH sometimes, but hey arent men big kids!!!  

Bye for now  
xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Wishing and hoping - 

justwanted to wish you lots of luck for the thaw today and transfer tomorrow         

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

becca, thanks for the tip about olbus oil. Never heard of that one before.  Your ds sounds like a star.  What a proud brother and how sweet with how welcoming he is of her.  Must warm your heart.  Keep in touch...when you can.

Karin, thanks for your support (as always).  I'm very anxious for our appointment, but am also preparing myself for more dissapointment...which of course includes more waiting.  I do hope I"m wrong and we get surprise news that we can move ahead with ivf.  Hope you have luck with your phone call today.  Know how you feel with being so anxious for the results and you know they have them so why can't they just tell you.  Were you ever able to get a sooner follow up appointment than Sept?

Amee, don't feel bad for not posting often hun.  It's just wonderful to hear from you when you're able to.  Thanks for your words.  Luckily my MIL and I patched things up so we're good (never really talked about it but just forgot it).  Sorry to hear that you're not close to your inlaws.  Sounds like you have a wonderful family though.  Unfortuantely my mom is quite sick so I cherish the relationship with my MIL that much more.  As for our appointment, I'm trying to mentally prepare for it.  I laughed at your comment about DD AND dh being handfuls.  I used to have a sticker that said "Girls grow up to be women.  Boys grow up to be big boys"...and then as an add on, my grandmother used to say "and the only thing that changes is the size of their toys".  So true.

wishing, sending you lots of positive vibes and babydust.         

Not much doing here.  It's a long weekend with Monday off so very happy about that.  Have plans to meet up with an old family friend tomorrow (who has young kids).  We lost touch but they moved into our area, so that'll be nice.  Also meeting up with friends and their daughter on Monday.  And of course, packing inbetween.

Hope everyone has a great one.


----------



## Marielou

Wishing - Best of luck for thaw and transfer!   

I've been to see my family for the past few days - got back this am to go to my BF's son's 1st birthday party.    Went out last night to a place called Bistro Live! for my sister's engagement party, was a fab night, dancing on the tables and everything!  

Ethan had so much fun with his cousins - he has 3 girl cousins aged 5, 2 and 20 months, and another girl cousin due in december   - he has his pick of the girls!    Came home on the train today and Ethan was walking up and down saying 'Hiya' to everyone, he was the train celebrity!  

Marie xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

Well the thaw went ok, had my transfer this morning and ive got 2 embies on board,One isnt doing so well, not divided as it should have by this stage.The other is good though so i will be positive. (for this week anyway, before i start going ) Whatever happens, i have my boy ! My oputcome is 2 wks today but i get the official one on the monday when i go in for bloods.Its my first day back at work too, hopefully it will be good news 

*Ready* - I'm off work til my outcome , just going to take it easy as mcuh as you can do with a toddler  Fingers crossed for your appt.Enjoy your day on Monday.

*Karin* - thanks , good luck with the results 

*Amee ,Bec, Marie* thank you! you lot are so lovely, i know ive said it before but dont know what id do without my FF's! 

Take care girls, 
Wishing


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Wishing* I have been thinking about you today . Glad that you have 2 embies on board... snuggle in you two!!!    I know it must be hard when they say one wasn't doing so well but you never know what can happen.    What date is your official test dat and are you an early tester?? 

*Amee* ALWAYS lovely to see you!!! 

*Bec* How are you doing?

*Marie* Awww Ethan with his cousins. DH2b is an only child of only children and I only have one brother who will never have children so Emma has no hope of any cousins. But my 4 godchildren make up a little for that.

*Ready* Hope you have a lovely long weekend - what is it for... Labour day? Or is that the states?!  Sounds like you are busy and I think of you often hoping that time is not dragging too much for you. 

So I got nowhere with HSG results as cons secretary is on holiday until 11th Aug!!!  So it's another wait at which point I don't know if I can get a fast appointment with cons.  Also not sure if any of you remember the severe stomach aches I had been getting. That has been diagnosed as kidney and gall stones so have to have an MRI and then potentially gall bladder out. All in all I feel like a physical wreck and on top of that it's my birthday next Wed, I'll be 36 so time is definitely getting away from us.  Sorry for moaning just having a down day.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, glad you had such a nice day.

wishing, sending you lots of positive vibes.  You have that lovely embie so keep positive.  Plus when the other is in its natural place, it may take off and thrive.  I'll be thinking of you the next couple weeks.  Glad that you have the time off work so you can just relax (as much with your son) and enjoy that boy of yours.

Karin, it's our 'civic holiday'.  DOn't even know why we get it, but I ain't complaining.  Our labour day weekend is first Monday in Sept.  That's when the kids in the public system return to school after the summer.  I soooo feel your frustration with the secretary being on holiday and you not getting answers.  Is there not someone else that you can talk to?  I'm so sorry about your gall stones.  Are you still having the pains?  When is your MRI?  Can imagine you're very scared and worried.  I'll be praying for you.  Know how you feel hun about the age.  I'm 35 and I wonder about that too with TTC.  Sending you big hugs.

It's been a week since I had the flu but yet I was still nauseous after lunch and had to lie down before dinner (I'm NOT a nap person so NEVER do that).  Never had naseau last so long.  Had AF on Monday so know it's not that.  Guess it just has to run its course.  Asthma is also still really bad. Actually, almost took myself to the emergency room last night as I had a major attack everytime I lied down and couldn't breathe for 20 seconds at a time until I could catch my breath.  I really worry too...since asthma is inflammation of your breathing passage, plus my joints have been bad....so I worry that the endo will be bad since it's also due to inflammation.


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

*Karin * - aw hunney , you are having a hard time of it. Don't fret about moaning; you know we are here for you, like you are for us. When is your MRI scan? As for testing, I will try and not test too early, my official date is 16th but as it's a Sat, I have to wait for the official bloods on the Monday 18th. I will def test on the sat if I hang on until then. 

Ready - thanks for all the nice vibes. Poor you, you have been so poorly, and the asthma attacks sound scary Try and rest, I know you say you don't nap but it sounds like its your body's way of telling you to not do too much! 

Well the two men in my life have gone out and im going to have a bit of a lazy day, i know by next week i will be so stressed so im just enjoying my wee embies (oh and worrying in between lol)

Hi to everyone else

Wishing


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Marie - Glad you had a fab nite out with your family.

Bec - Hope you are coping well with the injections.

Wishing - Very best of luck, you'll be joining Karen and i in the 2ww           

R4F - Hope you feel better soon   

Amee - Hope you are enjoying your holiday.


Well im officially in the 2ww, this will sound so silly, but i dont really know when its over, is it 14 or 16 days after the surge? or is this totaly wrong, i read that OV occurs 24-36 hrs after the surge so not sure, told you it was silly.


Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


xDebsx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Debs* It depends on the length of your "normal"  cycle. What CD did you get your surge?

*Ready* Ahhh I always wondered when the Labour day weekend was ever since I heard someone say that you shouldn't wear whitte after Labour day?  Got to wait (yep more waiting ) for the MRI date to come through the post. I guess this ia slow month for me!!!  I'm so sorry that you have been feeling so awful. Finding it hard to breath must be so scary.  I really hope that you start to feel better.

*Wishing* Thanks hun. Hope you are managing to take it easy, glad that you are off for the next 2 weeks. 

I'm finding that this month I've barely thought abput which cycle day I'm on which is a relief but alos I have zero hope for this month so I suppose I have just blanked it in my mind.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

R4F - thx hun...hope u r feeling better hun    first a fluey thing and now this.. .they all come at once dont they    hope the breathing thing is loads better, otherwise go and see ure doc tomorrow hun   

Wishing - take it easy hun and chill out these 2 weeks...sneding loads of     to ur eembies  

Karin -    hope u get ure mri scan date soon.. I thought they an get rid of gall stones without surgery    good luck with the 2ww..  

Debs - good luck on the 2ww too hun!!     like Karin says I think it depends on how long ure cycle is, mine used to vary from 28 to 36 days ..had a friend txt me who is on clomid too, her dates vary with longest being 38..so i told her to calculate 14 days back from longest cycle and 14 days back from shortest cycle and them bms every 2 days in between the difference of those 2 dates..    if that makes sense...she is hoping for number 2 too but her DD was a ivf baby so she is hoping the clomid will work!!  

Ax


----------



## karen u

Becca has asked me to put this photo of Ruby on here for her...

ruby at 9 days old


----------



## KW33

OMG she's gorgeous!!!!  

Hope everything is well with you all *Becca* and look forward to catching all your news soon.

*Karen* Thank you for posting pic.

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin & Amee - My normal cycle length is approx 34 days with me surging on day 18-19 but because of the clomid this month i surged on day 14 so i think that means that my cycle length should be approx 30 days, am i right or   


Cant see the photo as am at work,  will have a look when im at home.


xDebsx


----------



## sarahc

aw Becca - I can't wait till tommorrow to have my cuddle!!!!! She is sooooo gorgeous see you in the morning x x x x x x 
hope everyone else is well x x x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Debs* Yes I would say probably cycle about 30-31 days. Are you an early tester?  

Well I have had an awful day. Woke this morning with terrible pelvic pain and after waiting all day to see the doctor it would appear that I have a pelvic infection (she thinks) from the HSG.  Of course my worst fear is pelvic infection as I already have a problem with one tube. So she has now put me on 3 lots of anti biotics to hit it hard (she was very sympathetic to my fears) all of which are safe in pregnancy, just in case. Feel like I spend my days in pain for one reason or another and not a week goes by when I'm not seeing cons (fertility,gastro) Doc or having bloods.  Hope today is better.

hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Karin -    I hope the infection clears soon, no wonder you're so worried   

Becca - How cute is little Ruby?  Gorgeous! 

Sarahc - Give ruby cuddles for us all tomorrow!

Debs - I guess you'd expect your cycle length to be 30-31 days too  

Relief here today - Mark has had some testicular pain in the past week and a lump on his testicle, I was terrified as he is 5x more likely to get testicular cancer as he had undescended testicles that were not corrected until 14 years of age (also reason for us having tx) - anyway, he saw the dr. today and thankfully, he 'only' has an infection in one of his testicles (not an STI) that is treatable, phew! Never been so relieved! 

Ethan's had a busy day today, had friends over most of the day playing and he got overtired and stroppy.    Is in bed now, fast asleep!

Marie xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Not gone awol - just juggling being a mummy/work/having the in-laws to stay/downregging etc etc   am pooped so going to bed now but will try and come back soon for personals

Back to clinic for scan tomorrow and all being well start stimms

Loving the pic of beautiful little Ruby  

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

wishihg, how you doing on the 2ww?  It's so hard.  Nice your two guys went out so you could totally relax.  Hope you're doing well.

debs, sending you lots of positive vibes.  Not sure the answer to your question.  Here's hoping it's your month.

Karin, I don't really follow holiday stuff so not sure about wearing white on Labour day (but it's very possible).  I'm just happy to have the time off.  I do hope you get your MRI booked soon so you know when things are happening.  Sounds like it'll be a less sterssful month for you, but I know how you feel with it being a slow month.  Poor you hun.  I'm so sorry that after everything, you have an infection from the test.  Sending you big hugs and hope you feel better.

Amee, thanks for the wishes.  Yeah..I've had a bad run of luck.  How have you been feeling?  30 weeks already?

karen, thanks so much for becca's picture.

becca, she's a beauty!  She seems so alert for only 9 days old.  Thanks so much for sharing!

Marie, very glad to hear that dh is ok and can be treated.  Sounds like quite the scare.

Bec, sounds like a really busy time for you.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Did something really stupid and bought an hpt.  Don't know why I bothered as I know I'm not pregnant.  First of all, I had "AF" last week   (I put it in quotes since I don't normally get AF on my own so I never know...but I did have a bleed 5.5 weeks after my one from the mock cycle).  And second of all, we went through 4 failed FETs/IVFs last year.  So we really cannot get pregannt on our own (because of me).  Only thing that prompted me to buy it is dh asked if it was at all possible if I was pregnant.  I'm still getting nauseous either after I eat, and also if I exert myself and then I have to sit down (and by 'exert' I mean go for a  walk).  But I'm wasting my money but at least i can tell the dr definiely no if I do need to call my family dr.  My asthma is still quite awful.  Really hope it lets up soon and I feel normal again.


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies can i join you.

After 4 attemps to get my little girl, we are finally going to use my last 3 frosties.

I am really hoping and praying for another miracle with the winning combination what we used last time - Viagra, aspirin and clexane.

Dont think we can afford anymore goes after this.

I am so worried that it wont work and i will have to face up to it being the end.

I know i have a absolutely gorgeous daughter and i love her to bits, she just loves other children and i so want her to have a brother or sister.

Is anyone else starting in sept, ET should be 18th ish.

I will try and catch up on everyone later

sarah xx


----------



## Marielou

Hey Sarah   You know I'm planning on being your cycle buddy again, fingers crossed we get to 'do' pregnancy together this time!     

Bec - Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Ready -   has you POAS yet?  

Me - I'm ok, getting a little peed off with the kids next door, aged 9 and 10.  They constantly, and I mean, constantly want to come in and play.  I don't mind it every now and then, but they knock the second Mark's car leaves for work and want to stay for dinner, look in my fridge and ask for food (I would never have dreamed of doing this as a child) - and I just can't afford to keep giving them food, and also, I hate being like a free babysitter.  There's me, with 3 children and when I see their mum, she's sitting down with a cup of tea and reading (yet another!) book    She doesn't work and they're normally at school all day anyway, so its not as if she's just grabbing a spare hour or so while she can!    Anyway, enough moaning for 1 night!

Marie xxx


----------



## sarahc

Marie - be stronger say no not today - I do.

Well Ruby is BEAUTIFUL!! and Jack was so good, a real credit to Becca and Paul, played with amy and Karen's little boy Ben lovely. Becca looks well and it was lovely to have a cuddle x x x x x


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Scan & bloods ok today, so start stimming tonight  

I should just go and get the first needle out of the way, but I'm fiddling about putting it off for another 10 mins!  I hate this bit    DH offered to do it, but last time when he did it his hands shook so much he ended up partially stabbing me about 3 times  

Bec  x


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

*Debs* - according to my clinic its 16 days after surge

*Karin * - omg what is happening to you hunney? 

*Ready * - im hanging on in there, starting to worry a bit but trying not to start going gaga too early Sounds like you are not much better yet 

*Sarah* - I remember you from the cycle boards last time. Good Luck !

*Marie * - be nice but firm and tell them you are busy 

*Bec * - hope the jab went ok, I know how horrible they are

Didn't ruby's; pic put a smile on your face girls? Dont know her Mummy but congrats!

Well im trying to keepbusy without doing things i shouldnt. trying to stop analysing , its way too early. My test date is a week on sat but my AF would be due on the Thur/Fri as im on a natural cycle so im praying it doenst come early. Especially the Thurs, im back at work that day.  If it doesnt come by the thurs eve i think i will test

Love wishing


----------



## Marielou

The problem is, if I say no not today, I'm busy, the little girl (9) cries, and says 'oooooooh pleeasseeeeeee' and then goes and gets her mum, who comes and asks why they can't come in and play, and then she gets all defensive, and I give in because I hate confrontation    Its getting silly now, so I will have to say something more. 

Mark had to have stern words when I was pg, my hind waters went at 30 weeks and I had constant BH and was resting and they were constantly knocking on the door, despite me and mark telling their mum the situation, they just ignored it.      Then Mark went mad and shouted at the mum as he was so worried about me, and now they all think he's a a-hole   

Macmillan - Best of luck with the stims!    This is where it all gets exciting! 

We're off to Soccatots for the first time today, Ethan is football mad so I think he'll love it!

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls.

sahara, welcome.  We all have that same desire for another and to make our little one a big sister or brother.  Hoping all goes well and you get that wish with our FET.  I'm waiting for my follow up next week, but if my test results are ok, then we'll be doing ivf soon (Aug, Sept?)

Marilou, yep did the hpt and it came out as expected.  You need to speak to that mom.  It's nice to know that they enjoy your home but they have their own home and it's quite rude of their parents to expect you to feed their kids everynight.  Sounds very strange too with her reading away.  You need to talk to the mom...not the kid.  Her kids are being rude and she needs to deal with them.

sarahc, thanks for the update on becca and her family.  Sounds like everything is going great.  Am just so happy for them.  How wonderful as well that you know them in person.

Bec, great news that you can start stimming.  Were you able to do the needle?  Sounds better to do it yourself.

wishing, I sympathize with you on the 2ww as I know it's so hard.  Hope that the torture is all worth it in the end though and you get good news.  Here's hoping AF stays away.

Still feeling really sick so hoping my family dr can see me.  Still have bouts of nausea, have no energy and am coughing constantly.  When I picked evan up from daycare yesterday, I had to just put him infront of the tv as I wasn't well to play with him. Talk about feeling guilty.  I'm also wondering if this is infact not my asthma but something else as Evan is coughing too (but knock on wood, his stomach seems ok as he's been eating). I've lost lots of weight too with now being in low 90s but I just can't eat.  Oh and I did do the hpt just to confirm and it was negative of course.  NOt upset since that's what I knew.

Dh has a trip confirmed for mid Sept with work for a whole week.  So should be 'interesting' if we're able to go ahead with ivf.  We'll obviously have to make sure that EC hasn't happened yet (or happend earlier and someone can help out with Evan).  And if we're in the middle of stimms, I have absolutely no idea how I'll give myself needles.  Even when they do blood work, I have to look away or I'll faint.  Well, regardless, I only hope we have that problem (i.e. able to start ivf).


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

Marie- you must say something, i know you dont want to fall out with them but its your home and you should be able to have some peace if you want it without having to explain yourself to anyone. hope you are ok. speak soon. xxx

Wishing - good luck on the 2ww, i am dreading mine, i have everything crossed for you.

Ready - i hope the gp and offer some advice to make you feel better. Also that the ivf goes to plan with your dh trip

Bec - great about the stims another step forward.

well i was really sad going into town this morning as i saw one of the ladies i went to the under one's group with when ellie was a baby and guess what.... a big bump in her tummy. it made me realise that i really really want another, not that i didn't already know that, but you know what i mean, also ellie was looking at all the other children and waving at them all. i just came over all emotional. I think it feels so much harder this time as i now know what success feels like.

Mickey might be wining a trip to las vegas if her hits his target,it will be in november, i am hoping to go with him but keep thinking if it will be safe if i do get pregnant and if not then it will be something else to look forward to i supose. but i know which i would rather have. Baby 'v' vegas..... not much competition.

well i just want to wish everyone trying again all the very best, and i really hope we all get another little miracle each.


sarah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

What a busy day!!! I'm officialy the "wrong" side of 35 as today is my birthday and I'm now 36. Had a fab day spent with my bf and 3 children. We've been to a family and Emma has had such fun on boucy castles, sand pit, arts and crafts and all sorts of brilliant things. All free too, put on by the council. We took a picnic and the weather held so it was great. Pain ahs subsided now from infection so should start to feel back to normal in the next or so.

*Sahara* Welcome... lovely to see you and doesn't Ellie Jo look lovely!! So grown up. Good luck for your upcoming FET    It's so hard seeing our little ones with other children, I find it desperately sad in case I can never give her a sibling. 

*Wishing* how are you doing hun? Managing to take it easy-ish? So testing a week tomorrow... sending lots of    your way!!! 

Marie I think that's terribel that she just lets you take care of her kids while she reads!!!! Sounds like they have no thought or consideration for others!!! How did Ethan get on at Soccatots ? (too cute!!)

*Bec* How did the first needle go? Lots and lots of  for this cycle!!!   

*Ready* So sorry that you are still feeling so awful  Happy to see that ticker in single figures though - it's your time!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Very quick email to wish *Karin* a very   ! Sounds like you had just a perfect day. So happy to hear that you're feeling better for now too.

Gotta go figure out how to take my meds. I either have bronchitis or pnemonia. Thought only old people got the latter.


----------



## Marielou

Ethan loved soccatots!  it was really cute, seeing all the little ones in their football kits - can't wait until Ethan gets his!  

I talked to my friend who lives 3 doors down, she has the same problem with next doors kids (she has a 12 month od and they always want to play with him) and we've agreed to tackle the mum together! 

Karin  -    your day out sounds lovely! 

Sarah -   I SO know what you mean, it seems harder somehow that people who had babies at the same time (or even, younger babies, thats hard!) as me now have 2nd babies or bumps.    Believe it or not though, it has got easier, but I bet I won't be saying that next month!    xx

ready - Hope your dr. can come and see you, feel better soon   

Off out to get Ethan's photo taken today, he has on his new Thomas the tank engine t shirt, he's a huge fan and I saw the tshirt in asda yesterday and couldn't resist!

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Ready* You poor poor thing... no wonder you felt so awful and couldn't breath!!!    Have they got you on anti biotics? I'm currently on 3 different kinds!!!  One of them tastes awful.  I really whatever tretment they have you on kicks in quickly. 

*Marie* You must post a pic of Ethan in his football kit... he's going to look so cute!!! Hope the photos go well.

As I mentioned to Ready one of the anti B's I'm taking tastes awful and leaves a metallic taste in my mouth... no guesses for who got their hopes up based on that!!!  Then I read the anti B leaflet and now realise it's just a rotten old side effect. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin -  , will you test next week anyway? Hope the antibiotics do the trick  , oh and 

Marie - Glad Ethan loves the soccatots, he must look so cute kicking his football around, have you seen the news over on the DS board?

Sarah - My playgroup starts again in 2 weeks and i know that when i go back at least 1 of the mums will announce a PG, in all fairness we are good friends and she told me she was going to start TTC again during the holidays, i'll be happy for her but a bit sad too thats its not me announcing my Pregnancy.

R4F - Are you feeling any better? Hope you are.  

Going out tonight with some friends from work, am looking forward to enjoying myself for a little while .

Hope you all are well.

xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Marie, interesting that the other neighbour has the same problem.  Good that you'll be able to speak to that mom together.  You would think it would be strange to her that her kids are never home for dinner.  Evan loves Thomas as well.

Karin, yeah....I'm on antibiotics and am waiting the results of the xray to confirm if it's pnemonia (and if not, then bronchitis).  Poor you for being on 3 different antibiotics.  And yuck that it tastes so bad.  Just hope that they help you.  Any word on a date for your MRI yet?  I'm going to We Will Rock You tonight and wish I wasn't coughing constantly like an old man (plus we're planning on going to the stage door afterwards to meet the actors so don't want to scare them).  

debs, thanks.  Still coughing like crazy but guess it'll take time.  Have fun tonight.  It's always good to get out for a fun night.

Still feelign quite yucky and was up from 1 - 2:30am last night coughing and couldn't breathe.  But hopefully the meds will kick in soon.  As mentioned to Karin, I'm going to the theatre tonight so hope I can supress the cough for a bit or people around me will hate me (and I don't want to distract the actors as we're sitting in 3rd row).  

Having minor foot surgery tomorrow.  Just have to have something removed and wanted to have it done before we start tx (I can be hopeful, right?) and not too close to our move (which is only in a couple weeks).


----------



## Macmillan

Hello ladies

Sorry have been awol again

Now stimming and going ok altho am absolutely shattered

At work just now so got to make this quick

R4F - not long now, hope the foot surgery went ok

Karin - hope you had a good b'day and that those ABs have done the trick 

Bec  x


----------



## Maarias

Hi girls,
Just logging on quickly to say hello! Some of you may remember me from a few months ago ...we are back on the rollercoaster again and am testing at the end of this week - not feeling too optimistic but hey ho!!

I think a part of me has already become resigned to the fact that this may never happen...
Mx


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

Ready – how are you doing? Hope you enjoyed the theatre

Karin – thanks hunney, im trying my best to keep sane, what about you? Feeling any better now? Are the antibiotics helping? 

Sarah – I am super sensitive to bumps this week as im on the 2ww, they seem to be everywhere! We have to just keep think that will be us again 

Well that me done a week of the 2ww, slowly going  .Cant seem to get it off my mind for more than a few seconds at a time but having DS helps1 One minute im up and the next im  
Fingers crossed for us all
wishing


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls, me again, advice needed please

Sorry , this is a me post, been awake most of the night, I’m on day 8 pt and got a barely there line this morning when I took a brainstorm  and decided to test. Now im totally unsure what to think. Its only visible in a certain light. If it were just me id say it was my imagination, willing it to be there but hubby says its there too. I have had a very faint line before, when I had my 2nd ivf and it was actually a negative result. When I got p/g with my son the line was faint but visible, not the way this one is, really, really faint. Been through too many to get my hopes really up. the thoght of m/c again is a bit scary 
Wht do you girls think? Should I test again tomorrow or do it Tues? 

Thank you
Wishing xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping

Sorry re last post meant to say ive had a natural FET
Wishing xxx


----------



## Marielou

I'm going to quietly go eeeeeeeeeeeeeek! for you!

I'd hold off until tuesday if I were you - but tomorrow if you can't contain yourself any longer


----------



## KW33

*Wishing*     This is quite exciting news... I agree with Marie try really hard to hold off until Tuesday... it's very early for testing. What HPT are you using? The Early FR ones?   

*Maarias* Lots of    for you this week.

*Ready* Hope you are now starting to feel a lot better. How was WWRY? Just had a form through for the MRI and guess what... there's a waiting list but they don't say how long.

*Debs* How's the 2ww going?

*Bec* How's stimms going now?

 to everyone else.

I'm on cd 29 today and I had to look that up!!!  It's been nice in a way to be unaware of my cycle this month, just waiting for AF to start clomid again although after the news this week is it even worth it??   Still on anti b's and still feeling run down.

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Wishing -    will be coming round to see you, which test did you use?           

Karin - Think we are at similar stages,        

Bec - How are you feeling with the stimms?  we are having a Scottish meet up next month on the 20th i think, the thread is at the bottom of the Scottish board, im going with Hannah, do you fancy it?

R4F - Are you feeling any better?   


Looks like its all over for me this month, TMI alert,  been having bloody mucous on and off all week, so just waiting for AF to arrive to finalise it for me, not feeling too sad just now though as i dont really feel like im TTC because we are doing it naturally IYKWIM,  think its because we always had TX to be in the 2ww so it just feels normal now, doesnt feel like we are doing anything. 

Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## wishing and hoping

*Marielou*- thanks , don't know if I can wait until tues but I know I should. Im trying to be sensible and not get my hopes up just yet

*Karin* - I used the cheapie £1 shop ones! Thats what I had in last time so I was superstitious as I got a positive with them before. I know you must be worried about the clomid , you feeling any better?

*Debs*- I know, I am naughty , just lost it a bit this morning 

*Ready * - how are you today?

Hi to everyone else
Wishing


----------



## DiamondDiva

Wishing - I hate to say this but could it be an evaporation line?  Is this day 12 for you?  keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Wishing* How long did the line take to come up?

*Debs* Awww hun...  Sorry if AF is starting. Do you think you'll test if full AF doesn't arrive?

Ready Must have missed it before but how did foot surgery go? Hope you are okay. 

My pain is better now although still taking the dreaded anti b's - honestly what with that, metformin 3 x a day, and pre natal vits I'm surprised I don't rattle!!!  - Cons secretary is back tomorrow so will be on the phone hassling!!! 

I'm now entering the worst bit of the 2 (or in my case 3) WW. I'm hoping as I've been so chilled this month that I wont get so hung up on it all. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Just popping in to wish everyone all the best.  Wishing have my


----------



## DiamondDiva

Clare - Congrats on your new role.

Karin - Cant see the point in testing, really need to get my finger out and get more clomid.


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Clare* Check your status out!!! Congratulations. Just how did you manage to be near the end of your pregnancy?!?!?!  Where has that time gone

*Debs* I know what you mean, I am definitely someone who just leaves and leaves it until the last possible time. Think I was CD 36 before I tested with Emma. 

Now time to phone cons!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

believe me Karin I'm ready to be at the end now, don't ever remember being in this much pain (well I wasn't) or this uncomfortable with Bel  hating to think of the size of this one.  Everyone so far has guessed a nice normal size but I'm starting to think there is whale in there.


----------



## KW33

*Clare* - you say that now but when Spud arrives I bet everyone will say how tiny they are!!!  Are you all packed for hospital now?

Phoned cons secretary and there are no appointments until 28th Auguust and cons is on holiday then so will only see his junior!!!  So have pleaded with the secretary and she is going to see if he can call me to take me through it all. I just want to know what's going on and what if anything can be done, how it affects my chances etc. 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Think I'm a little behind as I haven't been on much the past few days between my pneunonia (that's why I've been so sick) and foot surgery.  Will try and catch up.

Bec, hope the stimming is going ok.  Beautiful picture of your dog.  Is that a lab?

Maarias, welcome back.  Wishing you lots of luck, and hope you're proved wrong.  Know the feeling though.

wishing, starting to feel better thanks.  Theatre was good although I did feel like crap throughout it.  As for testing, maybe hold off until Tues.  But having said that, I know it'l be pure torture for you always wondering.  I'll pray for you that the line means something.  When is your test day again?

Karin, WWRY was amazing (although at times I actually wished it was over since I was really feeling awful).  Best part too is that we met the cast afterwards.  We really wanted to meat the male lead and he is the sweetest guy...along with the others.  Hope you get notice of your MRI real soon.  I'm sure in a way it's nice to have a stress free month in regards to TTC (and on the other hand, I know that you hate wasting the month).  Clomid is still worth it as you have one good tube.  Hope you feel back to yourself real soon.  Yeah...had minor foot surgery Friday night so am limping around.  We sound the exact same with our drugs (I'm also on antibiotics for the pneunomia, take metformin and a prescribed pre-natal vitamin).  Hope you can get some answers with your results.  It's awful not knowing isn't it?

debs, starting to feel better thanks.  So sorry that you're pretty sure AF is on its way.  May next month be your month.

Clare, omg, 36 weeks already?  Hope you're feeling well.

So guess we're only a few days away from our follow up.  Surprisingly I'm feeling quite mellow about it.  Think it's because (a) I've been so sick these past couple weeks my mind has been off it, (b) I'm expecting disapointment with just more waiting (e.g. if we cannot go ahead and need to wait for an appointment with a specialized surgeon).  Think I'm at the point where I"m not expecting to ever be able to go ahead with ivf.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ive started spotting, just waiting for AF to arrive fully now, still havent found my clomid and wont be able to see my GP for another prescription in time, so its au naturel next month and back on the clomid again in October.

Ready - Glad you are feeling a bit better, only a few days til your appt, exciting.


----------



## KW33

*Debs*    Make that appointment hun.

*Ready* So glad you are starting to feel better.  How fab that you met the cast, I bet that was brilliant. I'm starting to think you are my missing half, we are so alike in many ways including the drugs we are taking!!  I have everything crossed for you this time there will be no waiting. 

I'm a bit fed up today.... seems like nothing is going right. Roll on September and our holiday!!

xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping

Debs – oh I hope not.   Thoght the one i did this am was a tiny bit darker 

Karin – came up within two mins  , no later .Hope the cons gets back to you soon 

Clare – thanks 

Ready – my test day is Saturday 


Wishing


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Wishing* Have you tested again?!?  Hope you have lots of hpt's... looks like you'll be using them 

Congratulations *Ashy*, welcome Anne Jae 

Glad today is over... Emma was very grumpy today for some reason, either teeth or coming down with something. Fed up with these anti b's got another week of taking them and they make me feel so awful. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

Sorry for not posting much but one of my doggies has been very ill, he has a heart murmur which was diagnosed a month ago and has already got a lot worse. They think it may be affecting his kidneys and liver, taking him tomorrow for a blood test and then he has to start on heart tablets at least, if bloods come back ok, if not god knows. i am very upset as this dog has always been there for me for the last 10 years, through my marriage break up 9 years ago, through all my ivf fails, he just cuddles me and licks away my tears,i am gutted that he is coming to the end of his life. this may sound silly but i love him so much.

wishing - i have everything crossed for you. i think its looking good, i really hope so, good luck

deb - sorry to hear that. i dont think conslt should have hols. its always seems to be when we need them. well i supose they do need a break.

marie - hope your ok. when is you hysteroscopy. thinking of you.

hi to everyone else.

sarah xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Sarah, you're not silly, animals are our family, not just 'pets'       Will ring you when I get 5 seconds    My hysteroscopy should be next week *eeeeeeek!* 

Welcome to baby Anna Jae   

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

debs, so sorry hun for the spotting.  Can you not have your pharmacy fax a request to your dr for the clomid?  We can do that up here in Canada if it's something we've taken before. Not sure how it works for in the UK.

Karin, I just feel so bad for you with first having to suffer with the pains you were experiencing and now with the antibiotics.  I do hope it eases up for you.  It was amazing meeting the WWRY cast.  These people are soooo talented and I just admire them so.  Is it common for people to stand by the stage doors in the UK?  I laughed at your comment with me being your missing half. So true.   Thanks for your words about our appointment.

wishing, did you test again?  Lots of luck for Sat.

Ashy, wonderful news on the birth of Anna.  Hope you and your baby are doing well.  Aweeze, thanks for the news.

sahara, am so sorry to hear that your dog is sick.  Your being upset doesn't sound silly at all.  I've grown up with dogs and they become one of the family.  Hope he's ok.

Took vacation this afternoon to go and see the respirologist (booked it before seeing my family dr and getting diagnosed with pnenomia...but thought I'd just keep the appointment anyways).  Am happy to be off work as it's pretty boring right now so doesn't help pass the time quickly to our appt on Thurs.  

Having issues with my foot after the surgery.  The affected area is fine and I barely feel it, but it's the tensor bandage that's giving me problems.  Think it's cuttring off circulation at night (my foot is all swollen) and it's absolutely killing me when I lie down.  The last two nights I've been standing up every half hour and even then the pain is incredible.  Have to keep the bandage on until Friday.


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the messages about my tuffy

Went back to vets last night as tuffy was getting worse, they give him some tablets for his heart and an injection. Today he seems a little better, breathing is slower so thats good, took him back today to see vet, he said he did not ant to take bloods yet as it may stress him out and to wait till next week when the heart meds had started working and making him a little stronger. so hopefully we may have turned a corner and he will be a little better. I asked him how long he would have left and he said it is very unpredictable with hearts could be tomorrow could be 2 years +. so each day at a time i think.

I am going to have to do a check list chart when i start my FET cycle, i will never remember what i am doing as i have5 diferent drugs to take and tuffy is on 3 lots as well. goddness how will i keep track.

Well best get back and give my doggy some tlc while ellie is asleep

love to all
and thanks for listening

sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

One of my closest friends from my post natal group told me today that she is 11 1/2 weeks pregnant...    It's happening alll over again.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, sending you big hugs.    Sucks doesn't it, when it's just so easy for others and all our friends are having seconds.  Hard to put on that smile for them when we're hurting inside.  Know how you feel.  Try and stay positive hun.  It'll happen for you.


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Ready* I think she's fab and I'm so happy for her but my heart breaks when I think of this again. Doesn't help that I started spotting today.  Sending you lots and lots of love and luck for your appointment... 

Sorry no personals today.

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Karin - 

R4F - how's the foot? and good luck for tomorrow   

Sarah - hope Tuffy doing ok


Just quickly popping in to say stimming going ok, malking slow but sure progress now, maybe EC Monday, although they will make final decision when I go back for next scan on Friday

Bec  x


----------



## petal pie

so sorry i have not been on here for ages!  Have been so busy! Well still no BPF unfortunately. I am going to try using a clear blue fertility monitor-but feel i am clutching at straws. 

I know exactly how you feel karin about other people announcing pregnancy. My neighbour announced hers not so long ago, a close friend said she was trying again and if it was anything like her first one-it wont take them long! AND my sister is due her 'easily conceived' baby any day now. It just doesnt get any easier and is a horrible reminder of the feelings we felt the first time around.

Congratulations, though to all new BFP's and babies born in the last couple of months i have been away

Lots of  to everyone else 

Petal xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin -      It will happen for you too   , i know that when i go back to our playgroup next week i'll be confronted by another PG too  

Bec - Thats fab, very best of luck        

Petal Pie -    I think theres no point in TTC naturally, but i cant stop  

Sarah -       I hope your dog is getting better, i have 2 weimaraners and i really dont know what i'd do if anything happened to either of them  

R4F - Hope you are feeling better now.

Marie - Are you excited about your hystereoscopy?


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls
Karin –  I know it’s hard, you want to feel happy for people but it hurts. How comes we are always told news like that when AF is around? My friend got p/g with her first iui and I was on my 4th failed IVF and it was so hard to take. It will happen for you, be strong.  Look at me; it only took me 12 years to get it right! 

Sarah – sorry you’ve had such a hard time of it , looks like tuffy wants to be in on the action, even taking meds with you, that’s what you call devotion 

Ready -  hope the foot is a bit better 


Well im still testing, done one every am since day 8 and it looks a little darker last 2 days. Still a bit wary of these evaoration lines but hoping that 5 tests cant be wrong? I will keep testing every day , just wish i could have got the official on sat but they dont do the bloods til monday .not sure what to think , i am just hoping with all my heart  

Wishing


----------



## DiamondDiva

Wishing - I dont think 5 tests can be wrong   


Ive not had a good morning, i decided to do a HPT as my AF still hadnt arrived but i was still spotting with the bloody cm, the 1st one was a BFP, the line was feint but there, so then i decide to do another with the same sample and it was a BFN, i then did one of the 1st response early ones and it was a BFN also, so not too good this morning  

sorry to be so sad but i dont know whats happening with my AF this month.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Karin -    I can SO relate.  My BF has a 12 month old baby, and I know she is very very broody and this sounds awful but I haven't told her I'm having IVF next month - because, in every single other one of my tx's, my sisters or a friend have got broody at the idea of me having a baby and have decided to try themselves ... and gotten pregnant first month   I can't handle that again, so I'm keeping it quiet.  I had my FET the other month and low and behold, my sister is now 24 weeks pregnant with an easily concieved baby.    I would have been around 20-22 weeks by now  

Debs -      Try testing again tomorrow    - have you seen all the news on the donor thread today??! Its on fire!
ps I am kinda excited about the hysteroscopy - I'm so sad, aren't I?!  


Wishing - Nope, I don't think 5 tests can be wrong!  

Sarah - Poor tuffy, give him a kiss from me   

ready - How is your foot now?   

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, totally understand hun.  On the one hand you're happy for her, but on the other hand your heart breaks with your own struggles.  Sending you big hugs.

Bec, foots still sore from the bandage but I've loosened it as much as I can.  Comes off tomorrow so it'll be good then.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  EC comes quick once you start doesn't it?  Keep us posted.

Petal, hang in there and you'll get that BFP.  So sorry for all the pregnancies around you.  It's soooo hard when it comes easy for others and yet it's such a challenge for us.  

sarah, hope your dog keeps getting better.

wishing, thanks for the note about my foot. Sounds really promising for you..especially if the lines are getting darker.  And it's still a couple days until your official test.  I'll keep crossing my fingers for you but sounds like you'll be annoucning that BFP real soon.

debs, so sorry for the different test results.  It's just pure torture.  Hopefully the others didn't show as you're using the same sample and you should use fresh.  Try again tomorrow morning.

Marielou, when is your hysteroscopy scheduled for again?  I can see being excited for it as it's another step towards getting that BFP.  Thanks for asking about my foot.  I mentioned to Bec that it's still sore due to the bandage.

OMG....I leave for our appointment in 2 hours.   On one hand I feel sooo nervous, but on the other hand, I feel really numb, just expecting the bad news of more waiting.  Thing is too...if the results say that I'm not ready for ivf and I need to see the specialized surgeon, then there's the strong possibility that he won't do laparscopic surgery on me due to the risks.  Then...that'll be end of the line for us.  Just don't want my heart broken and having to accept that.   Don't mean to sound so pessimistic...but it's hard to think positive after waiting since Nov...and each previous time I thought we'd get the go ahead for ivf.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - OMG, Best of luck, it seems like you've been waiting for this for ages    

Marie - That thread is on fire just now, im looking forward to seeing your post in a little while too     I would be excited about it too, its the 1st step in the IVF process for you   


Ive picked myself up a bit, i think it might have been the test that was faulty although it was still in date, might try again in a few days if AF still isnt properly here.


xDebsx


----------



## Guest

Hello, I'm hoping I'm in the right place?  

I have a four month of little girl who I am SO happy to have, and myself and DP have decided to get back on the rollercoaster again.

I had AF last month and was so happy, as my PCOS normally means I only have a few AF's a year.  I stupidly convinced myself that this was a sign, and what with the MW, HV and everyone else telling me to be careful as I'd be SO fertile, I thought maybe, just maybe we'd get another miracle quickly after waiting so long last time.

I started to feel sick last week and DP kept hinting I could be pregnant.  So, I took a test and I got a  .  I knew deep down it was going to be that result, but I wasn't prepared for how sad it made me feel.  

I'm so disappointed, mainly at feeling like this all over again when I have my little angel and I'm so in love with her, but she just makes me want more.  

I'm just looking for support and people to chat to who might kind of get some idea of the mess my poor head is in!  

If I'm not in the right place, can someone point me in the right direction!  

Btw, we're ttc naturally at the moment, although I do have Clomid available, just want to give it a go ourselves first!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Snagalpuss - Welcome, hopefully your BFP is just around the corner, best of luck.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Debs, glad that you're feeling better. Stay away AF.

snagalpuss, welcome. SO sorry for your test result. THis is such a rollercoaster where we get our hopes up and then get so upset when it doesn't work. Feel the same with loving my little boy so much that I want another that much more..and want him to be a big brother. So totally understand your feelings. You're definielty in the right place. Looking forward to getting to know you.

So I'm back from our appointment. Results are as expected....very little improvement and thus, my lining is still messed with lots of inflammation. I of course started crying in the dr's office at this point.  OUr dr said we have 3 options:

To make an appoitnemnt with that specialized surgeon to see if he'll even do laparscropic surgery on me. I've had past surgeries and internal reconstruction so it's quite risky for me. He said there's a 30-40% chance he'll agree to do it (doesn't sound very high to me).
Go back on the menopause meds but for 5 months instead of 3 months.
Go ahead with ivf, but he'd do a biopsy beforehand to try and improve the tissue.

After discussion, we decided to go with option #3. We all agree that surgery is the very last option in my case...and if the fresh ivf doesn't work, then we'll revisit that option (he's hoping to get lots of eggs and then embryos so we'll have frosties). I didn't like option #2 as it didn't do much last time. So we're going to go for ivf. He told me to stay positive and said that he's very frank...he'd tell us if he didn't think he could get us pregnant.

So the plan now is if I don't get AF by Sept 1st, then I am to take provera to bring one one. Then when I get a period, he'll put me on the pill and and we'll start the process (we don't do downregging here in Canada...just the pill with lupron to control ovulation). He'll be using stimming drugs for 35-39 year olds. Gosh I feel old. And he only does blast transfers...and will be doing ICSI. Dh's second dna fragmentation test came back normal (yah...some good news) but doesn't want to chance it with regular ivf. It's gonna be really hard to stay positive during the cycle, but will really try. At least we're on our way to trying again.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Just popping in to see if there's any news from *Ready*? I've been thinking of you today and hoping to see some good news from you very soon. 

Welcome to *Snagalpuss* (great name!!) lots of  for you. Sorry about the BFN... that's so harsh. I KNOW exactly what you mean about everyone saying how fertile you'll be... I believed them!!!  I think everyone here can sympathize with you and everyone is so supportive.

*Debs* WOW that must have been hard to deal with.  If AF doesn't arrive completely then you definitely test again. 

*Wishing* Ae you still testing? Bet you can't wait until Monday!!! Perhaps you should get a digital test for tomorrow? I'm excited for you.

*Sahara* So sorry that you poor puppy has been so ill. Hopefully the meds will make him stronger.

*Marie* It's almost like a slap in the face isn't it?  Constant reminder. Nothing silly about being excited it's a step forward which is ALWAYS good.

Hi to everyone else... *Jo* should be back soon I think? 

So AF started today  gutted but not surprised. Get this in total I have taken 12 tablets today!!!!  7 anti b's, 2 clomid, 3 metformin!!!! Anyone hear me rattling?!?!?  Spoke to my cons secretary and she said that had spoken to him and that although he can't see me any sooner than Sept "I have nothing to worry about"    Right so one of my tubes is blocked, you wont tell me why or what if anything can be done or even which tube it is but *I SHOULDN"T WORRY*!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!? ARGHGHGGHGHHGGHHH!!!! What planet are these people on?? Sorry rant over.

Big hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Ready So sorry posts crossed!!! I think you have definitley gone for the best option for you.  Surgery would be so hard for you and such a worry.  I know you don't feel very positive right now but hun in 2 weeks you'll be starting a fresh cycle... this is great and I am so pleased that there is not another very long wait ahead of you.      We will be here to cheer you on every step of the way and bring all the positivity you need!!!                                             

Lots of love 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Sounds like you picked the best option, its the one i would have gone for too   

Karin - Think AF is starting for me too,


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - I'll be joining you on the clomid tomorrow as AF has definately arrived.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, it's most appreciated!      I'm unsure how long exactly to wait to see if we get a natural BFP, how long is a piece of string I guess?    I'm just worried as I've heard Clomid has some bad side effects?  Is this right, or is another one of those "depends on the individual" scenerios?


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Debs* So this month we really are in it together!!! Exactly same CD!!! This is our month!!!  

*Snagalpuss * Have to say that my SE vary from month to month so I think it is a very individual thing. I waited 3 months TTC naturally before I started with clomid.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Karin, worth thinking about then.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - I hope so


----------



## moomin05

Hi Girls

Please may I come and join you all?

We have a gorgeous daughter who will be 2 next month, and I was adamant that we would not go down the tx route again after a horrendous IVF cycle.

OMG how things can change.  We have decided to go for it again, and after seeing my GP yesterday who thinks that I am totally bonkers for wanting to go through it, we have an appointment to see our consultant next Thursday, 21st.  Wasn't expecting to get an appointment so quickly.

Both me and DH are currently on diets to try and get ourselves healthy for our next cycle, and I have just started to come off my antidepressants, as I suffered from severe PND after the birth of Megan.  Now you can see why my Dr thinks I am bonkers to go through it again, oh and megan was premature.

Getting nervous already about the appointment next week, but my consultant is lovely and I do trust him 110%.

to be honest I haven't had a chance to read back, but I am sure I will get to know you all soon, and where everyone is on the their journeys


xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Moomin - I remember you from the IUI thread a few years back,  Very best of luck with the appt next week.


----------



## moomin05

thanks Debs - yeah I remember you as well !!  How are you doing?


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, oh my gosh, you do have your share of pills.  No wonder you're feeling yucky from all of them.  Do you have a daily pill case to keep track?  My memory is so bad that even when I'm just on the 3 metformin a day, I use one.  When do you finish your antibioitcs?  I do hope soon and that they're helping.  So sorry about AF.  Glad you got your appointment booked so you can now count down, but you must be so frustred watiing wanting to hear your results.  And although the secretary was trying to be reassuring, it's silly for her to htink that you aren't going to worry.  It's no big deal to them when they're not the ones going through it and waiting.  Don't blame you for ranting and being upset. Hope you're doing ok.  Thanks so much for your kind words.  I'll definitely need you girls here to keep me up.  Thanks.

debs, thanks for the reassurance.  Sorry that AF came.

snagalpuss, I only took clomid for a cycle or two way back, but I don't remember getting any side affects.  Think it's a really individual thing though.  I see that last time around you were going to start it, but then had your miracle pregnancy.  Hope you can repeat that.

moomin, welcome.  Your little girl looks adorable.  Sorry that your first ivf was not a good experience  (not that it's fun for anyone).  So sorry that you suffered from PND.  I think though, that now that you're aware of it, you'll be able to get help quickly if it happens again.  You and dh obviously love your little girl very much and want another. Nothing crazy about that.  Looking forward to getting to know you.  Let us know how the appointment goes.

So I'm trying to absorb that we're actually going ahead with ivf in Sept (or starting the process...it's a long cycle).  I've updated my ticker for when I start the provera if AF hasn't arrived (which is 96% likely).  And it should come fairly quick as I have next week at work and then am off until Sept 1st for our move.  Talked to dh last night and he's happy that we're going ahead with the ivf and he said if it doesn't work, he still absolutely doesn't want to even investigate the surgery option as it's a risk that it'll give me permanent stomach problems.  (He's already seen minor affects after Evan's c-section as I was quite sick then with complications).  Anyways, trying to get my head around trying again, but with very little difference from last time...except that we'll be doing blast transfer and dh's fragmentation issue is just about gone.  Gonna have to figure out what to tell work.  It's such Murphay's Law.  It's been sooooo quiet from about Feb until now so would have been a perfect time for tx.  And now, starting Sept, I'll be super busy.  I'm a key developer on a project and have been given the biggest programming components....and on a tight schedule.  My boss won't be happy with me being away (and i"m planning on asking for vacation as I don't want to explain or use sick days again).  I have a meeting with him next week so will warn him that I'll be needing vacation probably mid to late Oct.


----------



## Katy H

Hi, 

Can I join you here?  Bec (Macmillan) pointed me in this direction -  we both post on the Autumn 2007 birth club thread.  You can read most of my treatment history on my signature below; to bring it right up-to-date I'm now taking Progynova in preparation for FET in the next 7-10 days ... all being well.

I guess like many on this thread I'm feeling guilty about wanting another baby having been lucky enough to have Thomas.  It's wonderful being the three of us now, but I passionately believe that Thomas should have a brother or sister if at all possible.  We have 4 embryos from the cycle which gave us Thomas (frozen at 1 day) so we're hoping they're good ones.  As a fall-back option there are 3x 3-day embryos from an earlier cycle, but they're not the best (we used the best two for ET that time).

Part of me is MORE worried about this cycle, even though it's easier being FET.  I suppose it's partly down to knowing the joy of pregnancy, birth and motherhood and wanting it even more than before when it was just hypothetical...   

I have an update scan on Wednesday 20th to see how my lining is progressing.  Feeling tired from the Progynova and have a mild headache all day long.  Other than that I have Thomas to keep me busy and sane    

Better go - looks like he's rolled right out of the room into the hall again!

Katy x


----------



## Macmillan

Hi Katy

Glad you found us    you're in the right place - don't feel guilty about wanting another baby because we all do too  

Bec  x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello, I'm back!  

Feels like I've been away forever and ever- and judging by the amount of posts there are to catch up on, I think I have!  

I'll read back as far as I can over the next day or two to try and get up to speed with everyone, and hopefully be up to doing personals very soon.

England was beautifully rainy! Enjoyed every drop (sorry!) but missed DH desperately and have vowed not to travel without him again- Lola was hard work by myself. She had some awful tantrums which were probably down to a combination of travelling, tiredness, new environment, teething and too much attention- all understandable but very hard work nonetheless.  

Did lots of shopping though, and saw all my family and friends- a very hectic 2 weeks so I'm glad to be home for a rest!

And it's finally sunk in that I'm really pregnant now-something just sort of clicked whilst I was away. Feeling tired but not too bad on the whole.

Anyway, enough about me, sorry. I'll start catching up on all your news now.

Love Jo xx


----------



## Guest

*Ready* Yes, I was really lucky, we'd done the basic tests (bloods, HSG, sperm etc) and they were all fine, so the Consultant said he was 75% it was PCOS problem, hence the Clomid. I also lost a lot of weight on a specialised PCOS diet, as I had to have my gall bladder out, and I'm pretty certain that helped us conceive naturally. With those ideas, we've agreed we are going to try the diet again for 3 -6 months and try naturally, then if that doesn't work I'm going to go onto the Clomid.
Just had a quick read of what you are looking ahead to. I hope we can all help you stay positive and keep those spirits high.  

*Moomin*  Hi there.  Another newbie like me! Wow, you did go through the wars, and I really, really admire you for going for it again. Like you said, it must be great having complete confidence in your Consultant. Will keep my fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon!

*Katy* Hello!  Totally understanding you wanting a sibling for your LO. I so feel the same! Here's hoping eh?


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Katy, welcome.  We've had lots of new members over the past few days which is great.  Your boy is stunning.  Your feelings about feeling guilty are totally normal, but you shouldn't feel that way as people without fertility issues don't feel guilty. So why should we?  Doesn't mean one bit that we're not grateful for what we have.  All the bes with your upcomming FET.  Keep us posted.  Hope the drug effects wear off.

Jo, welcome back.  Must have been wonderful seeing the family, although can see how it would have been very hard without dh.  Poor Lola had lots of adjustments being out of her regular environment.  And must have been that much harder for you being pregnant.  Glad you had a great trip.  Welcome back. 

snagalpuss, I have pcos as well so also have issues ovulating (well, totally lack of for me).  Are you on metformin?  Sounds like the pcos diet plan worked first time so let's pray it does this time around too.  Thanks for your words...I'll need all the support I can get to stay positive.  Pray we all get our dreams of another little one.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Can't wait for the end of the day so it can start.  Oh, and I get the bandage off my foot so the swelling should go down and it'll be more comfortable.  Just have to deal with the wound healing but should be ok.


----------



## Guest

*Ready* No, no Metformin, the initial treatment (before natural BFP) was 50mg of Clomid for 5 months, hence why I still have it lurking about!!


----------



## Marielou

Just a quick one - AF has shown her head, wierd, its 3 days early, never happened before!    

I should be thrilled because this means hysteroscopy and then D/R in 21 days time - BUT.  Unfortunaly, we are going to be taking a few months out.  I'm still BF Ethan, and have been trying to cut him down, I'd agreed with my clinic if he was cut down, we'd go ahead.  BUT yesterday, I was doing some research with a BF councellor and found out that D/R drugs will not just reduce milk supply, but stop it altogether.  I've always wanted to naturally wean Ethan, or at least gently wean him, and this is far too abrupt and not fair on him.  So regretfully, and with a lot of tears, we have decided to stop.  Ethan means the world to me, and is number 1.  I realise I've fed him longer than many people choose to, but its been important to me and Ethan is very attatched to it.  I just feel if I weaned him JUST to have IVF (which is why I would be) then I'd be grieving more than just a negative if I got a BFN.    My heart aches because I do badly want another baby NOW but my heart is telling me I need to enjoy my little boy and allow him to be the baby he is until HE decides its time for us to stop feeding.  The world won't end if we stop IVF for a bit, but I know we'll both be devestated and upset unduly if we stop BF.  

We're going to TTC naturally (as we have been for 18+ months) so I'll still be quietly around, and then IVF again when we're ready. 

Marie xxx


----------



## Guest

*Marielou*  It must of taken a lot for you to come to this conclusion, and it's obviously a very hard thing to decide. I wish you all the best wiht your choice, Ethan is so lucky to have a mum who obviously loves him so much, and I hope you get a BFP naturally, you never know.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Just been out with my post natal mums where Emma is the oldest and 2 of them already expecting their 2nd.  Hey ho, I've started with the clomid but really just passing time until Sept when I see cons.

*Marie* That is a very tough decision to come to. What a lovely mummy you are. 

I can't keep up with the newbies!!!  So hello to *Katy and Moomin * - everyone is lovely here and so supportive. 

*Jo* Welcome back my dear!!! How are you feeling? I bet you are exhausted but happy.

*Snagalpuss* I would be very interested to hear more of your PCOS diet as every little helps.

*Bec* How are you getting on?

*Ready* How's the foot doing without the bandage? Loving that new ticker!!! It's happening!!! 

*Debs* How's the clomid going?

xxx


----------



## Marielou

I dont feel very brave at all today, I've spent most of the night in tears.  I just feel this IVF has taken so much from me,  and its never ever once been even slightly easy, theres always something that makes it hard and I'm just sick of it.  I wish I was strong enough to say 'no more, ever' because the thought of this pain for even a few more months is unbearable.       The one thing I've been thinking about is the fact I have 3 embies frozen at my previous clinic, I've never used them because I personally think they're bad quality and should never have been frozen, but their 5 year limit on being frozen is up in January - so they need to be used or destroyed by then.   Its hideously pushing our budget, but I think we might consider doing another natural FET before anohter IVF.  Thing is, I want them at my mew clinic, so will have to ring today and find out how this is done.  

ps I laugh really that I mention ttc naturally - the odds are so slim I may as well be celibate!  
 its never easy, is it?!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie -  
, I am totally in awe of you, it must have been such a difficult decision to make both for you and Mark, What does Mark think about the FET? Would you consider it?  As for TTC naturally, i never thought in a million years that i'd be doing it, Marks sperm cant be any worse than ed's, he only had 4 in his last SA and 6 months later H was conceived so its possible 

Karin - Ok, how's it going with you?

Katy - Hello and Welcome, best of luck with TTC again.

Bec - How are you?

Moomin - Im fine, TTC with clomid til the new year then we'll be back to the clinic to see what we can do, but dont have the money for any TX just now, DH had a year off work too after Hannah was born and has only just been back for a couple of months so just getting back on our feet financially.

Going to my dads today for the day, he's so excited about seeing H, he bought her some Lelli Kellys last week, and she loves them, she keeps watching them when she's walking though 

Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Debs -  Thank you for the hugs    I more or less told Mark I wanted to do the FET and he just srugged and said 'You're the boss'   - he knows his place!  Mark's given up alcohol and is taking some vits now, so I suppose we should at least enjoy ourselves! I'm having an Ann Summers party next week, so might treat us  
I rang both clinics, and its quite simple, apparently I have to go and pick them up and drop them off! How funny!  Anyway, to avoid paying freezing costs at my current clinic, we have to do the FET right away, so looks like I *might* be all set for this month!  I honestly don't expect it to work though, I don't think the embies are the best of qualities but its better than nothing.  
Awwww lelli Kelli shoes, do they come that small?!  What size is she? I need to get Ethan fitted again, he is a 4D. 

Marie xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello 

*Marie*...what a tough decision you had to make, but I have to say, IMHO (for what it's worth) I think you did the right thing.   Like you say, Ethan is no.1 and if you did get a BFN, you'd have so much more to deal with on top of that. I know that because of IF we all feel a more urgent need to push on TTC#2 or #3, but in the scheme of things, a few more months won't make a difference to the IVF but it could mean the world of difference to you and Ethan regarding BF. Nonetheless, wishing you all the luck in the world if you do decide to go ahead with FEt this month- you might think your chances are low, but never say never!  

*Karin* ...spot on hun, exhausted but happy is exactly what I'm feeling right now! Think I'm just about recovered from the journey though now, so hopefully will start feeling a bit more energetic again soon. And I keep counting down the weeks to the cooler weather- I reckon just another month and it might drop down to a more manageable 32ish, so that's certainly something to look forward to!  re your post natal group mummies who are expecting again. It's tough to have it staring you in the face, but try not to compare yourself to them- you probably have lots of things in your life that they're envious of, and although another baby is the ultimate, I still believe that it will happen for you. I just wish the journey wasn't so fraught  Lola sends  to Emma!

*Ready* ...woohoo, check out your ticker! Having read back briefly, I also agree that the option you chose is what I would have gone for too. I hope your boss is understanding and gives you the holiday you need, as like you say, it's going to be a busy, busy time. How's Evan? Is he looking forward to his new home?

*Debs* ..._whit whoo,_ Lola's very jealous of Hannah's Lelli Kellys!! Bet she looks adorable in them! I bought Lola some wellies when we were back in the UK (not designer ones, just some with a ladybird design) and I had to prize them off her feet every night! When I suggested we go out and spalsh in the puddles, my mom said 'oh no, what a shame to get them wet!!'  Like you hun, we went on Clomid for a while cos we hadn't got the money for FET, and it did surprisingly work for us (initially at least) so hopefully the the money you save up for tx will be able to go on new baby stuff instead, if the Clomid works its magic for you 

*Wishing* ...ooo, am I right in thinking there's some very exciting news just around the corner..?? Have everything crossed for you 

*Snagulpuss, Sahara, Katy & Moomin* Welcome to the thread   Everyone here's so lovely and supportive, as I'm sure you've already found out.

Hi to anyone I've missed...still trying to catch up properly, so forgive me.

Sending bucket loads of baby dust to everyone who needs it- plenty to share round, so don't be shy, grab a load!                                                       

Had a lovely morning painting with Lola, and it looks like she's settled back into her normal routine pretty quickly, as she slept through last night from 730pm-8am, and went down for her nap at 1230. The test will be how long she sleeps for now...fingers crossed for at least 2 hours, and then I'll kno we're back on track!

Love Jo xx


----------



## Guest

*KW* The diet I did was Vitaline. I saw it in an article in the Sunday papers last year titled "Red peppers got me pregnant". I thought I'd give it a go! It's no carb, low fat and it really worked. I lost three stone in two months, and it allowed me to have my gall bladder operation. That was really the main reason I did it, as the pain was awful!  I also had three cycles in a row on it, which for me is a miracle. The PCOS normally means I have many a year! It's pricey, £45 a month, I did one month and then was naughty and printed the stuff off and followed it myself. You really pay for the support of a counsellor, but I felt I didn't need it. Once I'm in the dieting frame of mind, I have the will power myself without help. Lets hope I get that positivity back this time!  

*Marie* Glad to see your hubby knows who is boss!   I'm so shocked at how well my DP has taken to being a daddy, and when he mentioned #2 without me saying anything, I nearly fell over. Considering he was the man who when we started seeing each other was adamant he didn't want children, it's a huge turn round. Good luck with the calling the clinic.

*Debs* What are Lelli Kelli's?  Should I know this? 

*Jo* Thank you for the babydust, grabbing a huge share!!  I hope the routine stays in place for you!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

snaglpuss, nice that you're not on metformin. It can have some nasty side affects (although for me, my body did get used to it).

Marielou, can totally understand you taking a few months to do tx when the time is right.  That's wonderful that you're still breastfeeding...and you should do it as long as you feel is right.  Sounds like you've made the right decision.  Are you still having your hysteroscopy?  Interesting that your clinic has a time limit on frosties.  Good news that they're easy to transfer.  Keep us posted on what you decide to do. FET is a lot easier on you than a fresh ivf wihtout the stimming.

Karin, hope the time out with your post natal friends wasn't too hard for you.  Keep your chin up and know that you'll be joining them soon.  Sept 1st will come quickly too so you can make a plan with your dr.  (Sept 1st is our countdown as well..so you can share the ticker).  Foot is doing much better thanks without the bandage.  

debs, hope you have fun at your dads.

Jo, thanks for your support with the ivf. Makes me feel good hearing that others think we made the right decsion.  If my boss gives me issues with taking holiday or it just sounds awful asking for 'vacation' at the worst time, then I may have to say something about it being medical....rather not htough.  Evan's doing well thanks.  WE've been telling him about the new house, but not sure he fully understands. Glad to hear that Lola is back to her routine.  I'm sure you can use the rest when she naps as you must be quite tired yourself. 

I'm pretty exhausted as my MIL and I were packing non stop from 10am to 5:30pm.  Got a lot done although still seems like there's tons to do.  Can't beleive we get the house on Friday and move a week Monday.  Time has just gone so quickly.  It's good timing too as I'm taking the week off work and then the week will end with me taking provera and starting the process for our ivf.  Still can't believe that we've finally moving ahead with it.


----------



## Caz

Hi ladies.

Sorry I have been a complete slacker on this thread. 

Lots going on personally right now and I keep forgetting I started posting here...doh! 

Just wanted to say  for Wishing for your blood test tomorrow.  for the result you want. 

 all round. 

C~x


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies.

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. I have, but I'm tired and could do with some sleep now!

*WISHING*    For bloods tomorrow!


----------



## Tikki

Hi there,

Can I join you too....

I know a some of you from other threads- hi Karin....

I have a gorgeous little man called Barney who is now nearly 16 months old and we are in the market for a second... Unfortunately, as is always the way things are never straight forward...

Although I have no intention of ever doing a fresh cycle again we have 12 frozen blastocysts from Barney's cycle waiting for us to use. I returned to the clinic in January to find out about it all and was started back on Metformin then told to come back after 2 months at the full dose for a scan to see how my ovaries were doing. I did this in April/ May and the scans showed I have a 5-6cm cyst on 1 ovary that has to be removed prior to being allowed to do any further treatment....... Have been to see a gynaecologist and am currently on the waiting list to have a laparoscopy and removal of cyst hopefully around October time........... so that is where I am at..... 

We are obviously trying naturally but not really holding out any hope there as the issues are on both sides, however I think I have had more periods since I have had Barney than I have had in the past 9 years since I came off the pill so that is something....

I now find myself in the situation where, as Karin says.... 'it is happening again.....' and everyone is getting pregnant again and those old feelings are coming back (although thankfully not as painful as pre Barney). So far I have 4 pregnant friends who all had babies last year too.... obviously all who got pregnant by just thinking about it ......

So although I have no idea when I can do a FET am hoping that i can join you on the premise that I am trying naturally and thinking about baby no 2......

Tikki. xx


----------



## Guest

^wave Tikki and welcome!


----------



## wishing and hoping

Grrrr- just written a post and pc decided it wasnt going to work! 

Caz – thank you , hopefully I will be bouncing back online tomorrow eve with good news 

Snagalpuss , Clare, Marie ,Debs, Ready - thanks for all the positive vibes 

Tikki – welcome to this thread, keep positive and hopefully you will have another gorgeous baby soon!  

Karin – you rant away when you feel like it, thts why we are here 

Well D-Day tomorrow, ive been getting nice dark lines so im very hopeful. At work tomorrow so wont be able to contact them til late aft, i will be   by then 
Love to everyone else 
Take care, wishing


----------

